# Unterschied zw. Grafikkarten von Gigabyte/Zotac/Sapphire/...?



## multimolti (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Nun sieht man sehr oft schwankende Preise bei Grafikkarte mit gleichem Chip, Speicher, aber von anderen Herstellern. Die Radeon HD 4770 zum Beispiel gibt's von Sapphire für 77€, von HIS für 94€ und eine andere von Sapphire für 99€ (Geizhals).
Das sind ja doch recht große Preisschwankungen. *Gibt es wirkliche Leistungsunterschiede? Kann man irgendwo nachschauen, welche Graka von welchem Hersteller mehr für ihren Preis bietet?*

Danke.


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Juli 2009)

Jeder Hersteller kann prinzipiell andere Komponenten verwenden. Da sind es bei dem einen halt GDDR3 beim anderen GDDR4 oder was auch immer. Neben dieser Tatsache kommen auch unterschiedliche Taktungen zum Einsatz. So haben 2 Grafikkarten vllt den gleichen Chip doch bei der einen Karte ist die GPU 50MHz schneller getaktet. So entstehen praktisch gesehen die Preisunterschiede.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit dürfte wohl sein sich ein Budget zu stecken und dann mal zu schaun was es in diesem Preissegment gibt. Ich selbst habe etwa eine Geforce GTX260 von XFX die in der Black Edition etwas schneller taktet als die anderen Karten mit dem gleichen Chip. Sie dürfte momentan irgendwas um die 170€ kosten.


----------



## multimolti (27. Juli 2009)

Hmm, die 4770s haben alle die gleiche Taktung, und auch alle GDDR5 glaube ich. Mein Preisrahmen ist genau der gleiche, in dem die liegen, so viel Power wie möglich unter 100€.

Ich frage mich nur, ob es was bringt, die für 77€ zu nehmen und die 23€ zu sparen, oder ob ich mich dann später nur ärger, weil die Graka langsam ist... genau das gleiche andersrum, wenn ich 23€ mehr zahle und sie trotzdem nicht mehr kann, ärger ich mich auch.


----------



## Stonefish (27. Juli 2009)

Wie schon genannt, unterscheiden sich Grafikkarten desselben Chips bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern oft in der Taktung von GPU und Grafikspeicher. Oft auch in der Speicherausstattung und -anbindung.

Wie Du aber schon beobachtet hast, ist da bei den 3 von Dir genannten Modellen der Unterschied nicht besonders groß bzw. gar nicht existent. Einen konnte ich allerdings finden: 

Die Sapphire-Karten haben nicht den Standard-Kühlkörper/Lüfter verbaut, sondern eine Eigenkreation, die sowohl im Idle- als auch im Last-Betrieb deutlich leiser arbeitet und im Gegensatz zum Referenzkühler nun kaum noch gegenüber den anderen Hardware-Komponenten "heraushörbar" ist. 
Was die 4770 angeht, wirst Du Dich sicherlich nicht ärgern das eine oder andere Hersteller-Modell gewählt zu haben - vor allem ganz bestimmt nicht bei der Leistung, da die Karten da nahezu identisch sind. (Eventuelle Unterschiede werden nicht spürbar sein, es sei denn, es bricht Dir das Herz im nächsten Benchmark 1 Punkt mehr oder weniger zu haben - solche Leute soll es geben) ^^

Aber die prinzipielle Frage beim Grafikkarten- wie auch bei jedem anderen Kauf, ist ja erstmal, was Du denn mit der Karte überhaupt machen möchtest.

Soll es einfach eine neue Karte sein, die Du hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten am Rechner brauchst, hast Du vielleicht sowieso schon einen sehr leisen Rechner und willst, dass das so bleibt? Dann ist die 4770 sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl. Wenn es aber tatsächlich hauptsächlich ums Arbeiten am Rechner geht, findet man sicherlich noch etwas deutlich preiswerteres.

Oder geht es Dir doch mehr um Leistung als um die Geräuschkulisse, spielst Du häufiger - gerade auch aktuellere Spiele oder hast viel mit grafiklastigen Anwendungen zu tun? Dann solltest Du vielleicht in dem "Unter-100-Euro" Segment nochmal nach Alternativen gucken.

Für fast denselben Preis gibt es da schon die 4850, die hier und da doch etwas mehr Leistung als die 4770 bringt. Ab ca. 85 Euro habe ich auch schon die Nvidia GTS 250 gefunden, die doch schon deutlich flotter unterwegs ist. (Aber möglicherweise ist ATI und Nvidia ja auch eine Glaubensfrage bei Dir.)
Wenn Du, gerade was Spiele angeht, dann doch noch etwas zukunftssicherer sein willst oder auch gerne sehr hardwarehungrige Spiele in den maximalen Grafikeinstellungen genießen möchtest, dann würde ich Dir die 4870 ans Herz liegen. Die gibts ab gut 100 Euro (107 war gerade das preiswerteste was ich finden konnte) und bringt doch brachial mehr Rechenpower mit, die man auch deutlich spüren wird im Gegensatz zu 4770.

Also überlege Dir noch mal, für was Du das Teil genau brauchst. Je nach dem was es sein soll, kann es entweder sinnvoller sein 23 Euro zu sparen und zur preiswertesten 4770 (Oder sogar darunter?) zu greifen, oder aber vielleicht 7 Euro über die Schmerzgrenze zu gehen und dafür eine wirklich leistungsfähige Karte zu bekommen.

Eine Rolle spielt natürlich auch Dein übriges System. Es macht keinen Sinn an einem 17" Monitor und einem Rechner von vorgestern eine hochgezüchtete Grafikkarte zu betreiben, genausowenig wie es sinnvoll wäre in der neuesten High-End Quad-Core Maschine eine Einsteiger-Grafikkarte zu betreiben.
(Wenn Du da eine Entscheidungshilfe brauchst, wäre es sinnvoll deine Hardwarekonfiguration mal zu posten.)

Es sollte alles immer aufeinander abgestimmt sein und zu dem jeweiligen Aufgabengebiet passen.


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Ja, soll schon fürs Gaming sein... ich habe mir erst mal die Preis-Leistungs-Liste bei chip.de angeschaut, da ist die 4770 eben ganz oben.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine 4870 oder 4890 oder eben eine GTX 260 haben, aber die 260 habe ich erst ab ca. 150€ gefunden, und die 4870 auch so um 130. Wo gibt's das Angebot für 107€? Das wär dann eine Alternative...
Die 4770-Reviews sind alle recht positiv ausgefallen, und nach den Benchmarks (1, 2) nicht viel schlechter als die der GTS250, daher sah ich keinen Sinn darin, die 250 zu holen.

Ich habe eben nicht vor, all zu viel Geld für eine Graka auszugeben, sondern mir eine zu holen, mit der ich jetzt bei den meisten Spielen klarkomme (Crysis sollte schon glatt laufen, aber nicht unbedingt auf allerhöchster Grafik, und AA brauche ich sowieso nicht^^), und wenn es dann nicht mehr reicht will ich mir eine zweite per SLI/Crossfire dazu stecken... 130€ ist mir eigentlich schon fast zu viel.

EDIT:
Zu meiner Hardware: Das ist alles bisher noch hypothetisch, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir ein Asus P6T Mainboard, 6GB DDR3-RAM und den Core i7 920 hole... gibt's hier für 580€ mit Case und Netzteil, habe nichts gefunden wo man sich die Teile einzeln günstiger holen könnte.


----------



## Stonefish (28. Juli 2009)

Hier das Angebot:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/preissuchmaschine/info/p615755

XFX ist nen guter Hersteller und bei Mindfactory habe ich selbst schon 2 Mal bestellt, gab keine Probleme.

Also bei Deinem theoretischen System würde ich schon zur 4870 greifen, das wirkt "runder" und Du wirst mehr Freude daran haben. Gerade an Crysis ... glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Die 4770 ist auch unbestreitbar eine wirklich gute Karte und zurecht der absolute Preis-/Leistungs-Überflieger. Dennoch kommt man an der 4870 bei diesem Preis und Deinem Nutzungsprofil eigentlich nicht vorbei. Da sind bei Crysis dann auch noch einige Stufen AA/AF zusätzlich zu den Maximal-Einstellungen drin und das ist einfach nur toll und hübsch anzusehen. ^^

Nur wie gesagt ... Monitor ist auch ein Entscheidungsfaktor dabei. Wenn Du nicht planst über nen 19" mit 1280x1024 hinauszukommen, kannst Du auch zur 4770/4850/GTS 250 greifen - die werden sich bei diesen kleineren Auflösungen vermutlich nicht sehr viel schlechter schlagen.

Zum Thema SLI/CF: Für den Preis-/Leistungsinteressierten Nutzer ist das nahezu indiskutabel. Der Mehraufwand an Strom rechtfertig die 20-30% mehr Leistung nicht. Wenn Deine Grafikkarte so sehr im Preis gefallen ist, dass Du Dir sie für ein SLI/CF System nochmal kaufen würdest, sind schon Karten auf dem Markt, die genauso viel kosten, mehr leisten und nur die Hälfte an Strom verbrauchen. SLI/CF ist nur was für absolute High-End-Fetischisten die hier und jetzt immer das Maximum an Leistung brauchen.

EDIT: Einzelkomponenten seperat kaufen und selbst zusammen setzen ist immer billiger. Zumal man die Komponenten besser aufeinander abstimmen kann. Da ist dann auch nicht so ein Unsinn wie ein Box-Kühler bei der CPU dabei. (Der röhrt nur tierisch laut und geht auf die Nerven) Wenn Du das ernsthaft in Betracht ziehst, würde ich mal was zusammenstellen ... aber nicht mehr "heute"


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Gut gut, dann schaue ich mir mal die 4870 an.

Thema Mindfactory + Monitor:
Habe da meinen 22" Acer Full-HD-Screen her, kam innerhalb von 2 Tagen an, war super-günstig, einfach toll ;-) Da habe ich keine Bedenken, weder beim Händler noch bei der Bildschirmauflösung.

SLI/CF bringt nur so wenig mehr Leistung? Okay, dass man mit 2 Grakas nicht 200% Leistung hat war mir klar, aber ich dachte so 60-70% mehr bringt schon...

Und falls du mir ein System wie das, was ich gepostet habe, günstiger zusammenstellen kannst wäre das super.. der hardwareversand.de PC-Konfigurator schafft's nicht, alternate ist sowieso sau-teuer und wenn ich immer die günstigsten Teile bei Geizhals suche kommt halt immer Einzelporto dazu und macht die Sache am Ende wieder teurer...

EDIT:
Ach ja, und ich hätte gerne die 4870 schon mit 1024MB... ich weiß, dass es eigentlich nicht auf die Speichergröße ankommt, aber wenn man Crysis mit dem Detail-Texturen-Pack spielen will, dann kann das doch ganz nützlich sein ;-)

EDIT2:
Wenn man sich mal dieses Benchmark anschaut, dann kann die 4870 ohne CrossFire aber schon irgendwie nach Hause gehen... im DX10-Mode auf 1650x1050 mit 21 FPS? Naja, das ist jetzt nicht sooo glatt... ich weiß leider nicht, was da für eine CPU dabei war.

EDIT3: (soo jetzt reichts langsam mal)
Dieses Benchmark sieht schon viel schöner aus ;-). Mit nem Core 2 Duo X6800 Extreme (2,93GHz) und nur 2GB RAM kommen da noch deutlich über 40 FPS bei rum, das sollte mein i7 mit 6GB DDR3 dann ja wohl auch hinbekommen...


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Juli 2009)

Weil gefragt wurde: XFX GTX260 Core Edition

Das ist praktisch die kleinste GTX260 von XFX. Daneben gibt es noch die Black Edition, die ca. 100MHz schneller taktet und dafür 180€ kostet. Die Karten sollten baugleich sein und der mutige User mag die eventuell selbst übertakten. Und natürlich hat sie nur ein schlichtes Kühlerdesign.

Offtopic: Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr bei Mindfactory kaufen. Ich hab im Moment einen Gewährleistungsfall laufen und Mindfactory weigert sich einen Vorabaustausch durchzuführen. Wobei das wohl bei den meisten Händlern der Fall sein dürfte.


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir jetzt in der Preisklasse sind, dann ist das eine schwierige Entscheidung...

Die GTX260 kann CUDA, das hätte ich schon ganz gerne, ist aber von den anderen Werten (Takt, Speicher, ...) eigentlich überall unterlegen.. rechnet aber trotzdem (nach den Benchmarks) teilweise schneller.


----------



## Stonefish (28. Juli 2009)

Also ok ... vielleicht solltest Du doch noch mal grob umreißen, wo Deine Prioritäten liegen. Erst sollte es soviel Power für unter 100 Euro sein wie möglich, also deutlicher Schwerpunkt auf Preis/Leistung und nun sind wir schon jenseits der 150 Euro bei der GTX 260, die zweifelsohne attraktiv ist (Was nicht zu leugnen ist, wenn man sie selbst im Rechner sitzen hat ^^) aber Preis/Leistungs-technisch völlig indiskutabel ist.

Ich meine, ich kenne das Problem: Man liest ein Benchmark und noch eines, hier empfiehlt einer das und dort einer dieses und am Ende will man immer mehr und mehr, aber betrachten wir es mal nüchtern:

Die GTX 260 und die 4870 nehmen sich Von der Leistung her kaum etwas, in einem Testkriterium liegt mal die eine 1-3 % vorne, im nächsten wieder die andere.
Dabei ist die 260 aber gut 50 Euro teurer! (Und gleichauf mit der 4870 ist auch nur die GTX 260 mit 216 ALUs, die alte mit 192 liegt leicht zurück - darauf sollte man beim Kauf unbedingt achten)

Würden beide gleich viel kosten, wäre es echt ne schwere Entscheidung - Die GTX 260 hat nettere Features (PhsyX + CUDA) die 4870 ist in höheren Auflösungen klar im Vorteil (Gerade bei Full HD Monitoren ist das interessant). 
Aber sie kosten nicht gleich viel - daher ist die Entscheidung eigentlich nicht schwer! 

Die Variante mit 1024 MB bringt keinen merklichen Unterschied. Der GDDR 5 Speicher der 4870 ist so fix, dass es nahezu nie passiert, dass der mal vollläuft. Lass dich nicht täuschen - die GTX 260 hat zwar mehr Speicher, der ist aber wesentlich langsamer.

Rechner stelle ich dir heut Abend mal zusammen


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Um das noch mal klarzustellen: 100€ war die Wunschgrenze, bisschen drüber geht auch noch, aber 150€ ist schon ziemlich an der Schmerzgrenze. Also wäre ich mit einer 4870 für 100-130€ wahrscheinlich auch glücklich.

Generelle Frage: Kann man mit den Ati-Dingern überhaupt GPGPU machen? Video-Rendern mache ich manchmal, aber da wird der i7 auch für reichen, habs ja nicht eilig... aber ich würde doch gerne mal, nur zum Spaß an der Freude, meine 800 Stream-Prozessoren auf eine riesige Matrix loslassen und die so richtig schnell bearbeiten ;-) Habe es mal mit meinem Freund und dem P4-540 mit 2GB RAM hier versucht, aber das war ne ziemliche Katastrophe  Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Grafikkarte das dann doch besser kann.


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Und wie sieht's eigentlich mit PowerColor aus? Die spammen den Markt ja mit Billig-Grafikkarten, aber sind die auch gut?


----------



## Furumaru (28. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Und wie sieht's eigentlich mit PowerColor aus? Die spammen den Markt ja mit Billig-Grafikkarten, aber sind die auch gut?



Ich hatte schon mehrere Karten von PowerColor, gab absolut keine Probleme damit. Kannst du also bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Stonefish (28. Juli 2009)

Gegen PowerColor ist qualitativ nichts zu sagen.
Bedenke aber, dass die bei der 4870, insbesondere bei ihren PCS+ Modellen (GPU und Speichertakt um 50 Mhz erhöht und der von der favorisierte 1024 MB große Speicher ist auch dabei!) nicht das Standard Kühlsystem verbauen.

Der Kühler von Power Color kühlt zwar wesentlich effizienter, wird aber sehr laut. Wenn Du auch mal nen Film am Rechner schaust konzentriert dran arbeiten musst, wirst Du dieses Modell als ziemlich störend empfinden.


----------



## multimolti (28. Juli 2009)

Was würde es kosten, den Kühler auszutauschen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Juli 2009)

Mindestens 50€ und die Garantie. Abgesehen davon sollen alle HD4770er und die Karten darüber recht laut sein. Ich hatte vor meiner GTX260 eine HD4890 von XFXdie auch entsprechend gebrüllt hat. Das war neben dem schlechten Catalyst unter Linux der Grund für den Umstieg.


----------



## multimolti (29. Juli 2009)

Guut, damit ist glaube ich soweit alles geklärt... könnt ihr bitte noch mal auf meine Frage mit dem GPGPU antworten? ;-) Danke.

Und ich warte noch auf den Rechner, Stonefish, aber kannst dir Zeit lassen... eigentlich wollte ich auf den Rechner gleich Windows 7 final drauf packen, aber da das erst am 22. Oktober kommt werde ich es wohl nicht mehr ganz so lange mit der Gammelkiste hier aushalten und mir vorher schon den Rechner bestellen und mit dem letzten Build leben müssen.


----------



## multimolti (29. Juli 2009)

Hier habe ich noch mal eine GTX 260 für 137€ gefunden, sogar ohne Versandkosten ;-)
http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-GeForce-...5BS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1248856471&sr=8-1
Aber habe gelesen, dass die Synergy-Karten teilweise die alten Chips drin haben mit nur 192 Shadern?


----------



## Stonefish (29. Juli 2009)

Jap, diese Karte hat definitiv nur 192 ALU.
(Steht auch in der Beschreibung: "Steam-Prozessoren: 192")
Leistungstechnisch ist sie damit wie gesagt etwas schlechter als die 4870. Aber auch nicht viel (Benchmarks hast Du ja zwischenzeitlich bestimmt selbst genug gelesen ^^)

Das hier hab ich gerade noch ausgegraben:

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JBXHP6&

Eine GTX 260 mit 216 ALUs  für 136 Euro. (Versand kommt aber noch drauf)
Mit dem Shop hab ich allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Was ich auf die Schnelle an Tests gefunden habe zu diesem Modell, klang positiv. Das verbaute Kühlsystem soll leiser sein als die Standard-Version, was (wenn es wirklich so sein sollte) phantastisch wäre, da die Karte vom Hersteller sogar noch etwas hochgetaktet wurde.

Mehr dazu siehe hier:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer...rafikkarte_palit_geforce_gtx260_sonic_216_sp/

Angesichts der 216 Steam-Prozessoren und der nicht gerade geringen Übertaktung (GPU +50 Mhz, Speicher +200 Mhz, Shadertakt +100 Mhz) sollte die Karte etwas flotter laufen als die 4870 und wäre damit ausnahmsweise mal ihren Preis auch wert.

Von GPGPU habe ich offen gestanden eigentlich keine Ahnung. 
Du solltest Dich halt fragen, ob Du diese Möglichkeit wirklich so oft nutzen wirst, dass es Einfluss auf Deine Kaufentscheidung haben sollte. Was ich kurz darüber recherchiert habe, lässt aber vermuten, dass ATI da auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen wird ...
Das hier fand ich diesbezüglich ganz interessant:
http://www.golem.de/0811/63531.html

Deine Rechner-Zusammenstellung kommt noch, keine Angst.


----------



## Stonefish (29. Juli 2009)

Sooo, ich habs endlich fertig gebracht, einen Rechner zusammen zu stellen.

War doch gar nicht so einfach das Preislimit zu halten. Unter den 580 Euro kann man locker bleiben, aber einige Komponenten in dem Paket gefielen mir so gar nicht (No-Name Netzteil, No-Name RAM, hässliches Gehäuse und Box-Kühler für die CPU).
Also habe ich was besseres zum gleichen Preis zusammengestellt.
(Wenn es unbedingt das "So-billig-wie-möglich"-Paket sein soll, gucke ich auch noch mal danach, aber da kann ich dann keine Empfehlung für aussprechen. Man hängt einfach keine 500 Euro-PC-Teile an ein dubioses Netzteil ... es sei denn, man hat zu viel Geld und Spaß am Austauschen ^^)

Eingekauft habe ich bei Compuland (http://www.compuland.de)


CPU: Intel i7 920, Tray, 228,49 Euro

Mainboard: ASUS P6T, 187,15 Euro

RAM, 3x1GB G.Skill 1333Mhz, CL 7, 56,62 Euro

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Raidmax Tornado (Black), 39,42 Euro

Netzteil: Gigabyte 550W, 44,92 Euro

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 2, 20,97 Euro

Gesamtpreis: 577,57 Euro 

Mainboard und CPU sind ja gleich geblieben (außer, dass die CPU als Tray und nicht als Boxed-Version dabei ist), dafür haben wir ein ordentliches Marken-Netzteil mit 2 +12V-Leitungen, Marken-Speicher mit kurzer (7er) Latenzzeit, ein ordentlichen (und leisen) CPU-Kühler von meiner Lieblingsfirma Scythe , und ein hoffentlich ansprechendes Gehäuse, das sogar ein akzeptables Kühlsystem vorweisen kann dabei (besser als der graue Kasten auf jeden Fall).

Wie gesagt, billiger geht immer, aber das hier ist die empfehlenswerteste Kombination bei einer Preisgrenze von 580 Euro, die ich finden konnte. (Festplatten und andere optische Laufwerke waren in Deinem Angebot ja auch nicht dabei...)

EDIT: Streich das mit der Tray-Version bei der CPU ... aus für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ist die Version mit Kühler (Box) 4 Euro billiger, als die blanke CPU allein (Tray). 
Naja ... kannst den Box-Kühler ja noch bei ebay verticken und so die Versandkosten von 4,95 Euro kompensieren.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass im Verhältnis zu Mehrleistung und Preis ein AMD Phenom II 955 wesentlich günstiger ist als ein i7 920. Aber das ist denke ich deine Entscheidung. Zudem kostet ein gutes AM3 Board mindestens 20€ weniger. Soviel zum Preisaspekt. Dazu kommt, dass i7 erst ab 6GiB Ram wirklich aufdrehen können.


----------



## multimolti (29. Juli 2009)

Wow, sieht gut aus, nur dass bei deiner Variante nur 3GB anstatt 6GB RAM dabei sind. Aber sollte ja erst mal reichen, kann später noch mal 3GB dazustecken.

Dass die Box-Version günstiger ist als die Tray habe ich auch schon festgestellt und mich gewundert, aber was solls... den Kühler kann man immer irgendwo unterbringen oder verticken.


----------



## Stonefish (29. Juli 2009)

Ähm, laut Deinem Link sind bei Deinem Angebot auch nur 3 GB dabei gewesen ... sonst hätte ich bei meinem keine 3 GB reingetan. 

Und meinem Vorredner kann ich mich nur anschließen ... als langjähriger AMD-Anhänger hat mich das Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis der AMD-CPUs bisher immer mehr überzeugt und der Phenom II ist ja jetzt endlich auch wieder halbwegs konkurrenzfähig. 

Ich wollte Dich nur nach der langwierigen Grafikkarten-Diskussion nicht noch weiter verwirren. Irgendwann muss man sich ja auch mal entscheiden und Du wirst Dir beim i7 von Intel sicher was gedacht haben.


----------



## multimolti (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich auch AMD-Fan, aber wenn man sich mal die Leistungen anschaut, dann muss AMD schon leider ziemlich nach Hause gehen. Die Intel's können einfach mehr, und bei dem i7 920 ist Preis/Leistung recht gut finde ich.

Und außerdem waren in dem Angebot was ich gepostet habe schon 6GB dabei (unten  gibt's die Option (+30€: 6 statt 3GB RAM), dann kostet er damit auch 580€, sonst nur 550€.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Die i7 sind schneller als ein Phenom II ... allerdings nur wenn man deutlich mehr Geld ausgibt. Der Unterschied im Preis zwischen einem Phenom II 955 BE und einem i7 920 sind ~40€ und ein marginaler Leistungsgewinn. Um wirklich etwas zu merken (Was nur bei Rendering und in Benchmarks auffällt weil der Mensch an sich die limitierende Komponente ist) musst du schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen und 200€ mehr berappen.


----------



## Stonefish (30. Juli 2009)

Gut, da ich hier Gott sei Dank nicht auf verlorenem Posten stehe (Danke! @ Raubkopierer): Brechen wir eine Lanze für AMD!

Raubkopierer bringt es auf den Punkt, ein i7 920 ist für seinen Mehrpreis bei den Leistungsdaten nur marginal schneller. (Preisunterschied z.B. bei Compuland z.Z. sogar 65,80 Euro)
(Wenn das schon bei den theoretischen Werten so eng ist, ist der "spürbare" Unterschied in der Praxis mehr als fraglich.)

Führe Dir doch mal diesen Test zu Gemüte (Vielleicht hast Du es ja sogar schon? *g*)

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/AMD-Phenom-X4-955,testberichte-240316.html

Das Ergebnis ist klar, die beiden getesteten i7 CPUs sind "besser". 
Aber sieh Dir die Benchmarks mal genau an. Im Gaming Bereich sind die Unterschiede nahezu nicht auszumachen und selbst bei den Anwendungen (z.B. Video-Rendering) trennen die Prozessoren Sekunden, keine Minuten oder höheres.

Um Dich als (ehemaligen?) AMD-Fan wieder auf die helle Seite der Macht zu holen: 
Überlege Dir welche Situation wahrscheinlicher ist:

1. Beim nächsten Packen einer WinZip Datei machst Du Freudensprünge, weil Dein i7 920 12 Sekunden schneller fertig war, als der imaginäre Rechner mit einem Phenom II 955 neben Dir.

2. Du freust Dich an Deinem schätzungsweise 120-140 Euro preiswerteren Rechner auf Phenom II-Basis über das schicke 5.1 Surround-System / die GTX 260 / 4870 (mit 1024 MB Videospeicher ) / die 3 GB Ram extra etc., die Du von dem gesparten Geld noch dazu kaufen konntest. (Theoretisch sind ja sogar mehr als einer dieser Zusatzkäufe denkbar...)

Außerdem, wenn Du tatsächlich so auf GPGPU aus bist, liegt doch die Haupt-Priorität gar nicht bei der CPU.

Soll ich nicht vielleicht doch noch mal nen AMD-System zusammenstellen?
Nur mal um zu gucken...


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Um auch mal mit Benchmarks um mich zu schmeißen^^
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
Intel i7 920: 5441 Punkte, ~230€
Phenom II 955: 3554 Punkte, ~160€
Hier ist recht klar ersichtlich, dass der i7 um die 53% schneller ist, was einen Mehrpreis von 44% doch wohl rechtfertigt.

Was mich beim i7 ziemlich aufregt, ist, dass die Mainboards so teuer sind.

Und wo wir schon dabei sind:
Habe mir  grade ein paar Mainboards mit AM3-Sockel angeschaut, die unterstützen Crossfire oft nur im Doppel-x8-Modus... das Asus P6T zum Beispiel kann beide im vollen x16-Modus. 2 mal x8 ist doch sicher gammlig, wozu dann eine PCIe-x16-Grafikkarte?


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Eingekauft habe ich bei Compuland (http://www.compuland.de)
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 920, Tray, 228,49 Euro
> ...



Da mir das Gehäuse wirklich total egal ist (der Rechner verschwindet unterm Tisch und kommt erst bei der nächsten LAN wieder raus...) und ich auch nicht weiß, ob es sich lohnt, in ein Markennetzteil zu investieren (außer vielleicht aus akustischen Gründen) würde ich vorschlagen, bei deiner tollen Liste Netzteil + Gehäuse durch eins dieser hier zu ersetzen:

ATX Midi Gehäuse CM-35 Velvation silber (inkl. 500W) für 44,11€
Midi ATX RASURBO Basic&Case BC-07, inkl. 460W für 34,97€
ATX Midi Inter-Tech AOC-01 Magnum Midi BK Inklusive 500W NT für 38,24€

und dann das gesparte Geld lieber in eine GTX 260 und 6GB RAM zu investieren:
6GB-KIT G-Skill DDR3 PC1333, CL 7 für 86,59€.
(Bei deinem Laden kostet das gleiche leider 101,14€, ansonsten gibt's das auch von A-DATA mit CL8 für 89,81€)


----------



## Stonefish (30. Juli 2009)

1. Benchmark

Wir können uns bestimmt jetzt noch locker 2 Wochen mit allen verfügbaren Benchmarks zum i7 und zum Phenom II bewerfen, aber worauf man dabei vielleicht achten sollte ist deren Praxisnähe. Was nützen Dir die theoretischen Leistungswerte Deiner CPU, wenn Du in der Praxis bei Deinen häufig genutzten Anwendungen keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen kannst.

Ich habe mir das tolle Benchmark, auf dem Deine Rangliste beruht mal runtergeladen und auf meinem PC durchlaufen lassen um zu sehen aus welchen konkreten Tests sich das Ergebnis zusammensetzt. Raus kam, dass ausschließlich solch abstrakte Merkmale untersucht werden wie z.B. die berühmte Fließkommaoperationen pro Sekunde. (FLOPs)
Und ja, da ist der i7 deutlich schneller.
Nur frage ich, was bringt es, wenn aus dem gigantischen 53% Vorsprung in der Praxis bei den konkreten Anwendungen, die man tatsächlich nutzt nur noch maximal 10% werden, bei Spielen wie gesagt sogar gegen 0% tendieren.
(Der Preisunterschied schrumpft ja nicht mit!)

Dann kannst Du Dich zwar weiterhin an Deinen theoretischen Benchmarksergebnissen freuen, nur insgeheim wirst Du Dich damit abfinden müssen viel mehr Geld für ein wenig mehr Leistung ausgegeben zu haben.

Schließlich kommt es nicht nur auf die "rohe" Rechenpower an, sondern auch und vor allem wie diese umgesetzt wird, was wiederum davon abhängt wie sehr dies von den letztendlichen Anwendungen unterstützt wird.

Zeig mir konkrete Benchmarks von Programmen, die Du selbst später auch im Alltag nutzt, wo der i7 920 soviel schneller rechnet, dass er seinen Mehrpreis wert ist, dann bin ich ruhig. 

2. SLI/CF

Ich kann es nur noch mal wiederholen. CF/SLI ist weit davon entfernt in irgendeiner Art und Weise sinnvoll oder vernünftig zu sein. Mag sein, dass es das ein oder andere Beispiel gibt, wo Du die von Dir erträumten 60-70% Mehrleistung rauskriegst ... dann ist doch noch weit davon entfernt die Regel zu sein.

SLI/CF-Unterstützung hängt von der jeweiligen Anwendung ab. Gibt es da von Seiten des Herstellers keinen Support, gibt es auch keinen Vorteil. (Es gibt zahlreiche Benchmarks in denen SLI Systeme in nicht dafür optimierten Spielen/Programmen sogar plötzlich schlechter abschneiden als eine entsprechende Einzelkarte.) 
Fakt ist, dass die wenigsten Anwendungen/Spiele von CF/SLI profitieren, warum auch ... es ist nicht genug verbreitet um bei Softwareherstellern den Aufwand für das Einbauen einer solchen Unterstützung zu rechtfertigen.
Und selbst wenn es dann unterstützt wird, habe ich noch kaum einen Test (wohlgemerkt im Gaming-Bereich, woanders kenn ich mich kaum aus ^^) gesehen, wo ein CF/SLI System gegenüber einer Einzelkarte über einen Zuwachs von knapp 30 % hinausgekommen wäre.

Betrachtet man nun diesen meist gar nicht und wenn dann nur im geringen Umfang verfügbaren Vorteil eines SLI/CF-Systems mit den Anschaffungskosten einer 2. Grafikkarte und vor allem den nicht zu unterschätzenden Stromkosten, vergeht einem endgültig die Freude.

Es ist dann wirklich 100mal effizienter in dem Moment, wo Deine GTX 260 nicht mehr reichen sollte, sie zu verkaufen und ein neueres Modell anzuschaffen. Das bringt mehr Leistung (und zwar immer und in jedem Fall), kostet mit dem Verkaufserlös der "alten" Graka sicherlich nicht mehr und verbraucht wesentlich weniger Energie.

Außerderm solltest Du mal nach dem Thema "Mikrorucklern" googlen. Das ist ein nach wie vor ungelöstes Problem, das beim Einsatz von mehr als einer GPU bei Spielen auftritt. Gibt auf Youtube auch nette Videos dazu.

So, und bei all diesen Nachteilen schreibst Du ein Mainboard, dass bei einem CF-System (Dass Du ja nicht mal hast und scheinbar auch noch nicht planst) die Grakas nur mit 8 PCIe-Lanes anbindet statt mit 16 gleich ab!?
Zumal dazu gesagt werden muss, dass noch kein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen einem SLI/CF-System mit einer Anbindung von 2x8 und einem mit 2x16 PCIe-Lanes "ertestet" wurde. In der Praxis gibt es also keinen spürbaren Unterschied.

Du solltest Dir also echt überlegen, ob Du ein Mainboard auf Grund eines scheinbaren Nachteils im SLI/CF-Bereich, der eigentlich gar keiner ist, gleich verwirfst, gerade wenn die Nachteile eines solchen Multi-GPU-Systems immens die Vorteile überwiegen. Setze doch erstmal die Prioritäten, bei Dingen die Du wirklich brauchst.

(Es gibt sowieso kein Spiel, dass eine GTX 260 in irgendeiner Form ausreizt und wenn es mal soweit ist gibt es sicherlich eine ungemein günstigere und effizientere Alternative als ein SLI/CF-System um diesem "Problem" zu begegnen.)

3. Gehäuse

Du musst natürlich kein super Modding-Gehäuse kaufen, denn das ist tatsächlich nur Spielerei und wenn mans nicht braucht, warum auch?

Worauf Du aber achten solltest ist, dass es genügend Platz in alle Richtungen bietet. (Gerade eine GTX 260 ist übelst lang und hat schon viele Leute zu einem Gehäusewechsel gezwungen - Also vor dem Kauf abmessen.)
Und ebenso wichtig sind ausreichend Plätze für das Nachrüsten von Lüftern, wenn schon keine dabei sind. Wenigstens einer vorne (zum Reinsaugen) und einer hinten (zum Ausblasen), damit ein akzeptabler Luftstrom entsteht und sich die Hitze nicht staut. Ideal wäre, wenn diese Nachrüstplätze Lüfter zulassen, die größer als 80mm sind, denn diese sind meist unangenehm laut, egal was auf der Packung steht.
Umso größer der Lüfter, umso weniger oft muss er sich in der Minute drehen um dieselbe Luftmenge zu bewegen wie ein kleinerer. Weniger Umdrehungen = weniger Geräuschentwicklung. Ideal sind 120mm Lüfter.

Diese Bedingungen erfüllte gerade so noch das erste der 3 Gehäuse, die Du vorgeschlagen hast. Spar da aber besser nicht am falschen Ende, denn Du planst sehr leistungsfähige Komponenten mit großer Wärmeentwicklung zu verbauen, also musst Du auch für ausreichend Kühlung sorgen, wenn Du länger etwas von ihnen haben willst.

4. Netzteil

Wenn Du an etwas nicht sparen solltest, dann ist es das Netzteil!
Knallt Dir das Netzteil auf Grund schlechter Qualität durch, überleben es die angeschlossen Komponenten in den seltensten Fällen. Du solltest also im selben Verhältnis ins NT investieren, wie in die Komponenten. Teure Komponenten sollten also ein qualitativ hochwertiges NT vorweisen können, sonst wäre es schade um sie.

Selbst wenn sich deine Billig-NT nicht mit einem lauten Knall verabschieden, so bringen sie meist nicht genug Leistung. Und damit meine ich nicht die Wattanzahl. Da kann man bei Ebay 1000W NT für 20 Euro kriegen. Worauf Du achten musst ist eine ausreichende Stromstärke auf der +3,3, +5, und +12V Leitung. Billig-Netzteile erkennt man schnell daran, dass die entsprechenden Angaben fehlen. Meist liegen bei diesen zu wenig Ampere auf den einzelnen Leitungen an. So kann es passieren, dass auch ein 1000W Netzteil Komponenten mit zu wenig Spannung versorgt, was zu einem langsamen Tod eben dieser führt. Marken-Netzteile weisen darüber hinaus meist 2 oder sogar 3 getrennte +12V Leitungen auf. Nicht ohne Grund denn schließlich hängen Graka und CPU daran!

Grobe Richtwerte wären:

20A auf der +3,3V Leitung
30A auf der +5V
Und am besten jeweils 20A auf zwei +12V Leitungen

Darüber hinaus hat scheinbar keines der Netzteile in Deinen vorgeschlagenen Gehäusen einen 6-poligen PCIe-Stromstecker. Die GTX 260 brauch aber gleich 2 davon! Und wenn Du ernsthaft an SLI/CF denkst logischerweise 4 und wenigstens 600W.
Also nicht einfach Mainboards aussortieren die vielleicht einen klitzkleinen Nachteil bei SLI/CF haben könnten und im selben Atemzug mit Netzteilen sparen wollen, an denen Du nicht mal eine Graka betreiben könntest. 

Darüber hinaus ist der Wirkungsgrad von Marken-Netzteilen weitaus höher. Erkennt man wieder gut daran, dass Billig-Hersteller sowas nicht angeben. Als Beispiel: Netzteile mit dem höchsten Wirkungsgrad auf dem Markt kommen meist von be quiet. Der liegt dann meist bei 85%. D.h. dass von den beispielsweise angegebenen 500W nur 425W tatsächlich nutzbar sind. Und das ist wie gesagt schon ein sehr sehr guter Wirkungsgrad. Du kannst Dir ja ausrechnen wie schnell es dann plötzlich mit der Stromversorgung eng werden kann, wenn man ein NT mit "schlechtem" Wirkungrad hat. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass viele der 1000W-Ebay-Teile kein System mit 400W-Verbrauch versorgen könnten.

Du siehst, es gibt viel mehr Gründe zu Marken-Netzteilen zu greifen, als nur die Lautstärke. (Die muss selbst bei Billig-NTs nicht mal schlecht sein.)

5. RAM

Geht klar. 
(Die 7er Latenz ist aber vorzuziehen.)

Fazit:

Spar nicht am falschen Ende!
Lieber einen Phenom II 955 mit akzeptablen Mainboard (2x8 PCIe-Lanes pro Graka im SLI/CF Betrieb sind völlig ausreichend.) und das gesparte Geld in die GTX 260 und das 6 GB-Ram-Kit,
als einen i7 920 mit (völlig zu Recht als zu teuer eingeschätztem) X58 Board, der nur minimal mehr (spürbare!) Leistung bringt und dabei dann auch gleich nichts sparen.

An ersterem wirst Du mehr Spaß für weniger Geld haben. 
Aber machen kannst Du natürlich was Du für richtig hälst und das ist ja auch schließlich gut so.


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Danke für den langen Artikel, war recht überzeugend. Das mit dem Netzteil und dem Gehäuse sehe ich ein, obwohl ich nicht gerne in Komponenten investiere, die keine (sichtbare) Leistung bringen. Aber bevor alles durchbrennt gebe ich doch lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus...
Noch mal zu SLI/CF: Selbst wenn 2 Grafikkarten um die 70% mehr Leistung bringen würden, würde man das doch nicht direkte sehen, oder? CPU und RAM bleiben ja trotzdem das gleiche, egal wie viele Grafikkarten drin stecken, und könnten das ganze dann limitieren.
Und ich bin mir schon recht sicher, dass es Spiele gibt, die die GTX 260 komplett ausreizen (bezweifle, dass sie Crysis auf High und 1080p schafft ;-))...

Jetzt noch mal eine Sache zu i7 und Phenom:
Ich finde die neue Architektur der i7-Prozessoren/Mainboards auch recht schlau, das mit dem integrierten Speicher-Controller und so, obwohl ich nicht direkt weiß ob das große Leistungssteigerungen bringt... außerdem, können die Phenoms Triple-Channel?
Und was noch dazu kommt: Wenn ich mir jetzt einen i7-920 holen würde wäre das das langsamste, was es für den Sockel 1366 gibt, d.h. ich könnte später (in 2 Jahren oder so), wenn es bestimmt noch was neueres als den 975 gibt (vielleicht einen mit 8 Kernen), gut nachrüsten.
Beim Phenom würde ich mir jetzt das schnellste holen, was es gibt, und ich weiß nicht, ob da noch so viel Steigerung drin ist... wahrscheinlich schon, da der AM3-Sockel ja doch recht neu ist.

Falls du Lust hast, kannst du mir gerne noch mal ein AMD-System zusammenstellen =)

*Noch ein paar Fragen:*
Wenn ich all die Teile so einzeln kaufe, sind auch die Kabel dabei? Stromkabel hängen ja sowieso am Netzteil dran, aber wie sieht's mit SATA/IDE aus? Für die Lampen und Knöpfe am Gehäuse? Für Front-USB?
Und, wenn das Mainboard 2 PCIe-Schnittstellen hat, und ich SLI/CF erwägen sollte, ist zwischen den Schnittstellen auch genug Platz? Aufgrund der Kühler brauchen die Graka's ja mittlerweile 2 Slots.


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Hmm, habe ja nichts zu tun heute, also versuche ich's mal selber 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX, 162,96€

Mainboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX 5200MT/s AM3 ATX, 145,91€ (kann allerdings nur CF, kein SLI)

RAM: 2x2048MB Kit A-Data 1333MHz CL7, 68,51€

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Raidmax Tornado (Black), 39,42 Euro

Netzteil: Gigabyte 550W, 44,92€

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana, 20,30€

Gesamtpreis: 482,11€
Ersparnis gegenüber i7: 95.46€

Netzteil und Case habe ich einfach übernommen, Kühler muss ja angepasst werden... habe da ziemlich das gleiche genommen, nur für AM3.

Da das Mainboard KEIN Triple-Channel kann und auch nur 4 Slots hat, sollte ich (meiner Meinung nach) nur 2 oder 4 Module reinstecken, und dann würden auch 4GB erst mal reichen. Später kann man notfalls noch 2x2GB dazustecken.

*Ergänzung:*
Bringt CL7 wirklich so viel im Vergleich zu CL9? Habe mal diesen Artikel gefunden, wenn mehr als 95% der Daten aus dem Cache des Prozessors kommen und auch noch die RAS-to-CAS-Zeit dazu kommt, dann bringt das doch kaum was, oder?

*EDIT:*
Das Gehäuse hat schon 3 Lüfter drin, oder? Oder steht das in der Beschreibung nur für die Slots?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

kann ... wenn ... und aber ...

In einigen Jahren kann auch dein Bios zu alt für neue Generationen sein aber das ist egal. Die Idee dahinter ist sinnvoll. Warten um einfach aufrüsten zu können.

Ich war ja die vergangenen Jahre ein Intel Anhänger, da sie gute, stabile und leistungsstarke CPUs herstellten und im Gegensatz zu den Athlons damals bei zu hoher Temperatur abschalteten (ja, die P4s brauchten das auch). Vor einigen Wochen hab ich mich nun aus oben schon beschriebenen Gründen AMD zugewand weils doch egal ist was im Rechner drin ist solange ich mit gutem Gewissen sagen kann nicht zuviel ausgegeben zu haben. Denn sowas frisst mit der Zeit an einem. Also bin ich auch der Meinung, dass du dir einen i7 kaufen kannst solange du mir meine Meinung dazu auch lässt.

Zu den internen Speichercontrollern: Man kann sich nun streiten wer die Idee zuerst hatte aber AMD nutzt das ganze schon etwas länger und auch im Phenom II. Das interessante am Phenom II ist dagegen, dass er DDR2 und DDR3 unterstützt und der i7 nur DDR3. Allerdings hat diese Tatsache, da man sich sowieso nur DDR3 kaufen würde aufgrund der geringen Preisunterschiede sowieso kein Gewicht.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls Freude mit deinem i7 wenn du ihn dir dann kaufst und würde mich freuen von dir dann aus erster Hand ein paar Temperaturwerte zu erhalten. Ich werd somit also wenn du deine neue CPU kaufst zeitgleich wohl den Sockel und auf DDR4 wechseln. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt *g*

Edit:Nette Rechnung. Für die 95€ gibts dann 2 PC-Spiele oder wenn du noch sparst vllt besagte 5.1 Anlage. Kommt natürlich immer drauf an was man macht. Ich hab hier mein Gehäuse behalten und Soundsystem hab ich auch eins.


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> In einigen Jahren kann auch dein Bios zu alt für neue Generationen sein aber das ist egal. Die Idee dahinter ist sinnvoll. Warten um einfach aufrüsten zu können.


Tja, das kann leider immer passieren, aber ich 2 Jahren wird es schon noch was geben, was passt...



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Zu den internen Speichercontrollern: Man kann sich nun streiten wer die Idee zuerst hatte aber AMD nutzt das ganze schon etwas länger und auch im Phenom II.


Interessant, aber Triple-Channel können sie trotzdem nicht?



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich werd somit also wenn du deine neue CPU kaufst zeitgleich wohl den Sockel und auf DDR4 wechseln. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt *g*


Auf welchen Sockel wechselst du? Und es gibt DDR4? Wusst ich gar nicht -.-

Ach ja, und PC-Spiele kaufe ich mir doch eher recht selten (hmm, habe glaube ich sogar 2 Spiele hier im Regal stehen, WC3-TFT und AOE3 zum online spielen -.-), und für ein 5.1-System habe ich hier keinen Platz... das  würde dann vllt eher in eine Graka gehen, ein Original Windows 7, oder eine zweite 1000GB-Platte ;-)


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Ja ... Samsung hat vor einer ganzen Weile die ersten DDR4 Module vorgestellt. Die kommen momentan aber nur auf einigen Grafikkarten vor afaik. Und das mit dem Sockel wechseln war rein hypothetisch 

Und ja ... der Phenom II kann nur Dualchannel was einer der Gründe ist warum die größeren i7 deutlich schneller sind. Zu deinen Benchmarks: Es kommt drauf an wie diese Routinen kompiliert wurden. So kann der i7 etwas SSE4.2 und der Phenom II halt nur SSE4A ... sollte also Software die neusten Optimierungen nutzen (bei Consumer Software meist nicht der Fall) spürt man einen deutlichen Unterschied. Wodurch Benchmarks zusätzlich verfälscht werden im Bezug auf ihre Anwendbarkeit auf die Realität.

Edit: Dazu kommt, dass Benchmarks immer mehrere Threads nutzen und der i7 durch Hyperthreading dort einen markanten Vorteil hat, der sich auch nicht zwingend auf die Realität übertragen lässt.


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem SSE4 macht Sinn... naja, habe noch mal einen netten Thread zu i7-920 vs PII-955 gefunden, die Leute fetzen sich richtig, aber manche geben ganz sinnvolle Kommentare ab:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-262098_10_0.html


> Honestly, the difference between the two is so tiny and the only place you're going to notice it is audio/video encoding, and syntehtic benchmarks and that has been proven time and time again. If you aren't one of those people who has to spend about $100-$200 more for your proc/mobo just to win in synthetic benchmarks and be able to say that you have the very best (even if it is only by a little), then the PII 955 might be for you. but if you are one of the afforementioned people, then sure, get the i7 920 and be happy with it. I just can't stand people telling everyone that they need to spend the extra money so they can have the "very best" intel proc when the AMD works just as well in everything except audio/video encoding and synthtic benchies (which shouldn't even be a big deal anyway, I mean what's the point? It's a SYNTHETIC benchmark, it doesn't reflect real life tasks at all so I don't see why you have to have the top score), and has been recorded outperforming the i7 920 in gaming multiple times. Right now, if you don't use audio/video encoding on your computer on a daily basis, the PII 955 is a much better value.


Ich glaube, da in der Mitte hat er PII und i7 verwechselt (sollte andersrum im Satz stehen), aber ansonsten klingt das plausibel.

Und was mich wundert:
Dieser Soldier37, wegen dem alle so einen Aufstand machen, bekommt ein ziemlich schlechtes System Rating (siehe Anhang). Dafür, dass mein PC EXTREM gammlig ist, hat er bei CPU und RAM gar nicht mal viel mehr, Graka habe ich nur onboard, das ist also kein Wunder =)
Oder geht das bei Vista nur bis 5.9?


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Was mir auch noch auffällt: Kann es sein, dass es kein einziges Mainboard mit AM3-Sockel gibt, was SLI kann? Ich würde mir, obwohl es nicht so viel bringt, die Option gerne offen halten...

EDIT:
Man könnte auch ein günstigeres Mainboard von GIGABYTE für 101€ nehmen, was dann 1600MHz-RAM unterstützt... bringt das viel?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Er hat den i7 nicht mit dem PII 955BE verwechselt in der Mitte. Der Satz ist am Anfang verneint.

Leider gibt es keine AM3 Boards mit SLI, da sie alle einen AMD Chipsatz haben und AMD Besitzer von ATI ist.

Und ja ... Vista geht bei der Skala nur bis 5,9 und wird irgendwann wohl aufstocken.
Sprich ich hab hier auch 'nur' 5,9 und kein i7 System wird mehr haben *höhö*


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Okay, bei meinem Win7 geht's eben bis 7.9.
Wenn ich jetzt 100€ frei haben sollte, was sagt ihr zur 1024MB XFX Radeon 4890 HD (2xDVI/HDTV) PCI-e?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Diese Grafikkarte hatte ich vor 3 Wochen. Ich hab sie wie evtl. schon mal erwähnt umgetauscht, da mich der sehr laute Lüfter gestört hatte. Und ich mit radeonhd nur mangelhafte Beschleunigung unter Linux hatte. Mein persönliche Wahl fiel dann natürlich auf eine GTX260 von XFX deren Lüfter entsprechend leiser ist. Die Black Edition ist entsprechend von Werk overclocked und so wohl etwas schneller als 'normale' GTX260.


----------



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Das mit Linux hast du auf jeden Fall schon mal gesagt... wenn man sich dieses Benchmark anschaut, dann schafft die 4890 schon ein paar FPS mehr als die GTX260, und kostet ja so ziemlich das gleiche.
Gibt es die von einer anderen Firma mit leiserem Kühler? Das steht leider so selten dran, wäre gut wenn bei jeder Grafikkarte die Normallast-/Volllast-Geräuschentwicklung dran stünde... bei manchen Reviews ist es angegeben, aber man muss eben immer manuell suchen.

EDIT:
Hier meinen die, die 4890 von Sapphire wäre zumindest leiser als die 4870 von Sapphire. Was natürlich auch nicht allzuviel aussagt.

EDIT2:
Aber auch hier wieder, ich würde für 15% mehr Leistung 50% mehr zahlen oder so... nee, dann doch lieber eine leise, gute 4870.


----------



## Stonefish (31. Juli 2009)

Puh ... ihr habt ja ganz schön fleißig geschrieben.
Ich versuche mal etwas aufzuholen und meinen Senf zu einigen unbeantwortet gebliebenen Fragen abzugeben.

1. CPU-Limitierung in CF/SLI-Systemen

Ja es stimmt - die CPU kann ein limitierender Faktor sein, selbst bei Einzelkarten. (Bei SLI/CF-Systemen ist das natürlich umso ärgerlicher ... dann hat man mal allen Nachteilen zum Trotz einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und dann kommt die CPU und macht alles zunichte. ^^)

Aber das ist nun auch wieder nicht die Regel und hängt ebenfalls fast nur von der Software ab. Crysis zum Beispiel ist ein Spiel, dass immens die Grafikkarte belastet, weniger die CPU. Daher ist es einer der Kandidaten, wo man mit SLI/CF durchaus was "merken" kann. (Allerdings garantiert keine 70-80% ... eher die berüchtigten 30.)
Hier wäre eine Ausbremsung des Grafikarten-Gespanns durch die CPU unwahrscheinlich ... es sei denn Du betreibst das ganze mit nem Athlon XP oder ähnlichem. 

Es gibt natürlich aber auch die andere Seite. Der Flight Simulator X und GTA 4 sind z.B. Spiele, bei denen ich merke, dass meine GTX 260 noch locker Puste hätte, meine CPU allerdings das ganze limitiert und es somit sogar mal ordentlich ruckeln kann.

Alles in allem also noch ein weiterer Unsicherheitsfaktor bei SLI/CF. 

2. Ausreizen einer GTX 260

Also ich habe es noch nicht geschafft meine GTX 260 auszureizen.
Ich spiele z.B. Crysis mit allen Details auf einem 24" Monitor (Full-HD Auflösung) mit 8xQ AA/AF - läuft flüssig. 
Geht nicht? Geht doch!
Nämlich wenn man seine GTX 260 für damals stolze 300 Euro hier bezogen hat:
http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de

Kann den Laden nur empfehlen. Die bieten allen gängigen High-End Grafikkarten mit unterschiedlich starken Übertaktungen und Kühlsystemen an. Dabei übertakten sie nicht einfach nur, sondern setzen meist gleich auch noch im Graka-BIOS die Spannung runter, so dass das ganze Teil weniger heiß wird, der Lüfter weniger drehen muss und am Ende meine auf über GTX 280-Niveau übertaktete 260 sogar noch leiser und stromsparender ist, als die GTX 280.

Das beste ist natürlich, dass man eine Karte mit extremen OC kauft, auf die man die vollen 2 Jahre Garantie hat. Fand ich klasse, denn sowas gibt es nirgendwo sonst. 

Aber auch ohne so eine stark übertaktete Version ist die GTX 260 kaum zu knacken, wenn man mal von Crysis absieht. (Und selbst das läuft sehr ordentlich auf der Standard-Version.)

3. Platzprobleme bei SLI/CF

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, bei dem man auf aktuellen SLI/CF-Mainboards der hier diskutierten Preisklasse aus Platzgründen keine 2 Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten hätte unterbringen können. Das ist immerhin ein Aspekt bei SLI/CF, der Dir keine Sorgen zu machen braucht.

4. AM3-System und SLI

Du hast es schon richtig beobachtet. Derzeit gibt es noch kein Mainboard auf AM3 Basis, das SLI unterstützt. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob da noch was kommt, immerhin gehören ATI und AMD nun zusammen.
Falls Du wirklich ein Multi-GPU-System in der Zukunft bauen willst und bei einem AMD-System bleibst, wäre es also vorausschauender eine ATI-Karte zu kaufen.
Eine einzelne Nvidia-Karte wird aber auch ohne Probleme auf einem AM3 Board laufen.

Falls Du unbedingt SLI und AMD kombinieren möchtest, kannst Du auch auf den AM2+ Sockel ausweichen. Der Phenom II ist ja abwärtskompatibel.
Im ersten Moment stößt das sicher bei Dir auf Ablehnung, da Du dann ja auf DDR3 Speicher verzichtet müsstest, aber so schlimm ist das gar nicht.
DDR3-Speicher hat zur Zeit kaum Vorteile gegenüber schnellem DDR2 Speicher und auch der AM2+ Sockel sollte noch ordentlich zukunftssicher sein, denn die neuen AMD-Prozessoren seit dem X2 für den AM2-Sockel waren alle immer abwärtskompatibel, d.h. auch ein neuerer Prozessor in naher Zukunft, sollte auch noch auf einem AM2+ System laufen, sofern der Mainboard-Hersteller beim BIOS Support mitspielt. Aber wie schon angemerkt wurde gibt es diese Gefahr auch bei AM3.

5. Tripple-Channel und Latenzzeiten

Offensichtlich unterstützt auch kein AM3-Board den Tripple-Channel-Modus.
Um es gleich mit einer anderen Frage zu vernetzen:
Der Unterschied zwischen Tripple- und Dual-Channel-Modi und zwischen CL9er und CL7er Latenzen ist nicht so furchtbar groß, als dass man nicht auch mit der "alten" bzw. "langsamen" Variante glücklich werden könnte.
Ist wie beim i7 920 ... sicherlich wird das schneller sein, viel merken wird man aber (zur Zeit)  in der Praxis noch nicht davon.
(Wenn man etwas davon aber für keinen oder nur geringen Aufpreis haben kann, gibt es auch nur wenig Grund da nicht zu zuschlagen ... gerade bei sowieso schon preiswerten RAM ist der Untschied zu CL7er RAM nicht sehr groß.)

6. Gehäuse

Ja, das angespriesene Gehäuse hat direkt 3 Lüfter dabei.
Leider nur einen 120er, die anderen beiden sind die potentiell Lautstärke anfälligen 80 mm Varianten. Da solltest Du dann, wenn es vor Dir steht selbst entscheiden, ob und wie unangenehm laut sie für Dich sind. (Gibt natürlich auch leise 80mm-Lüfter.)
Den 80er vorne kannst Du aber vermutlich auch gegen einen größeren austauschen, bei dem im Seitenfenster bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. In der Preisklasse bis 40 Euro kann man da aber auch nicht so viel von einem Gehäuse erwarten. :-/

7. Grafikkarte

Das ist jetzt immer hin die richtige Denkweise! Spare an Dingen, die Dir keinen merklichen Leistungsschub bringen (Phenom II 955 statt i7 920 samt überteuertem X58-Board) und stecke das Gesparte in Dinge, die Dir mehr Freude oder aber eben mehr Leistung bringen. Wie eben z.B. eine größere Grafikkarte.

Die 4890 ist sicherlich keine schlechte Karte, auch wenn Sie nur einen kleinen Sprung vorwärts im Vergleich zur 4870 darstellt. Für 200 Euro würde mal wieder die geringe Mehrleistung nicht den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen ... es sei denn, man findet günstige Angebote. Wie z.B. hier:


http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27299&agid=1004&ref=16

Zum Thema Lautstärke:
Ich habe da irgendwie genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung wie Raubkopierer gemacht. Eigentlich sind die Nvidia-Karten der GTX-Serie der "Brüller" (In zweierlei Hinsicht ^^) und die ATI-Pendants die etwas leiseren.
Ich hätte jedenfalls auf Grund der Geräuschentwicklung fast eine 4870 anstelle meiner GTX 260 gekauft, letztendlich habe ich dann aber doch zu Nvidia gegriffen und das ganze mit einem 5.1 Surround-System kompensiert. 

Die Benchmarks die ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte, weisen der 4890/4870 ebenfalls eine geringere Lautstärke als die der GTX 260/275/280 etc. nach. (Zumindest im Idle-Betrieb.) Guckst Du hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...dia_geforce_gtx_275/24/#abschnitt_lautstaerke

Prinzipiell ist auch immer zu beobachten, dass ATI-Karten der 4800er Reihe heißer werden, weil ihre Lüfter nicht ganz so enthausiastisch hochdrehen wie die von Nvidia-Karten der GTX-Serie, die zwar dadurch kühler aber auch teilweise unangenehm laut werden.

Bei ATI-Karten gilt daher die Sorge eher einer guten Kühlung des Gehäuses, als dem Geräuschpegel. Aber wer weiß ... vielleicht hatte Raubkopierer auch ein Montagsmodell?
(Bzw. vielleicht auch den falschen Hersteller. Das ASUS-Modell im obigen Benchmark wird auch übel laut unter Last, während das von PowerColor deutlich leiser ist.)
Naja dann hier gleich mal noch nen Angebot für die 4890 von PowerColor:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=JCXOU6&http://



Du kannst Dich ja auch mal bei edel-grafikkarten umsehen. Leicht hochgetaktete Karten gibt es zwar von jedem Hersteller, aber den Mix aus Übertakten und verringern von Hitzeentwicklung+Lautstärke haben die Jungs bei diesem Shop wesentlich besser drauf. 

8. Kabelsalat

Keine Sorgen wegen potentiell fehlender Kabel beim Eigenbau! SATA-, Floppy- und IDE-Kabel sind beim Mainboard dabei und meist auch in ausreichender Menge. Kabel für das Frontpanell des Gehäuses (USB, Audio, Firewire etc.) sowie für Power und Reset-Knopf sind fest am Gehäuse installiert - können also gar nicht fehlen, wenn man ein Gehäuse kauft. Und wie Du schon sagtest - Stromkabel hängen am Netzteil, bei Marken-Netzteilen sollten die auch reichen. 
Selbst Befestigungsmaterial (Egal ob Schrauben oder diese Klickschienen für werkzeuglose Montage von Komponenten) kommen mit dem Gehäuse mit. Es sollte eigentlich an nichts fehlen. 

So, das wärs erstmal.
Halt mich über Deinen Entscheidungsfortschritt auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zur Lautstärke: Das war in dieser Form keine allgemeine Aussage sondern mein Erfahrungsbericht mit der GTX260 und der HD4890 von XFX.


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke für die ausführliche Info. Ich bin im Moment immer mehr von SLI/CF abgeneigt, vielleicht ist es wirklich sinnvoller, jetzt eine 4870/90 oder 260 zu kaufen und dann, wenn die zu alt ist, sie gegen eine neue auszutauschen.
Ich habe den Rat bekommen, dass das Gigabyte Netzteil etwas suspicious ist, und es gibt für 6€ mehr eins von Arctic Cooling, das soll sich bewährt haben.
Außerdem kann ich, wenn ich sowieso kein SLI/CF brauche, das Mainboard umtauschen in eins von Gigabyte, was dafür dann den 1600MHz-RAM unterstützt.

Was haltet ihr von dieser PC-Konfiguration?


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX, 162,96€

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X 5200MT/s AM3 ATX, 101,02€

RAM: 4GB-Kit DDR3 OCZ PC12800 Platinum Edition CL7, 68, 72€ (+ Versand)

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Raidmax Tornado (Black), 39,42 Euro

Netzteil: ATX Artic Cooling Arctic Fusion 550 500W ATX 2.2 Retail, 49,05€

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana, 20,30€

Gesamtpreis: 441,47€
Ersparnis gegenüber i7: 136,10€

Grafikkarte:
GTX 260 "Performance Edition" (Palit / Gainward - Design), 162,00€ (+ Versand)
1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD4890 GDDR5 Dual-DV HDTV PCIe, 154,46€
1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD4870 Dual-DVI TVo PCIe Retail, 117,56€
896MB Palit GeForce GTX260+ Sonic 216 SP Dual-DVI TVo HDMI PCIe, 135,92€

Wenn ich bei dieser Konfiguration die 4870 nehmen würde, wäre das Gesamtangebot billiger als nur der i7 ohne Graka =)

Oho, was habe ich denn grade gefunden? Die letzte Graka in der Liste, das ist doch die "bessere" 260? Also nicht die mit 192 ALU's (entnehme ich jetzt mal der "216" da drin)... das ganze noch von Palit, mit diesen 2 Kühlern die recht leise sein sollen, und dann noch so günstig! Oder habe ich was übersehen? (Dieses Angebot würde ziemlich exakt die Ersparnis zum i7 decken).


----------



## Stonefish (31. Juli 2009)

Also Deine PC-Zusammenstellungen werden qualitativ immer besser und ausgewogener. 

Mainboard gefällt mir sehr gut. Der schnellste AM3 Chipsatz, der von Dir gewünschte schnellere RAM und Dank dem wirklich sinnvollen Verzicht auf SLI/CF sparst Du gleich noch mal 60-80 Euro. Super!

Das RAM-Angebot von Hardware-Versand sieht auch gut aus. Gibt auf Compuland nichts vergleichbares, so dass sich die Extra-Versankosten wiederum rechnen. OCZ ist sowieso meine Lieblingsfirma. 

Zum Gigabythe Netzteil kann ich natürlich keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte beisteuern. Es war bei aufsteigender Preissortierung das erste, was nicht ganz so dubios wirkte wie der blinkende LED-Müll davor, aber wenn Du Hinweise dafür gefunden hast, das es nicht ganz so doll ist, kann da sicherlich was dran sein.

Das Arctic-Cooling Netzteil wirkt auf den ersten Blick solide. Gerade der angegebene Wirkunggrad von 82-86% sieht sehr gut aus. Die Ampere-Werte, die ich ergooglet habe (die Angaben im Shop sind ja recht dürftig) sind auch vollkommen ausreichend, zwei getrennte 12V-Leitungen sind auch dabei.
Bei jedem Netzteil eines anderen Herstellers würde mir der 80mm Lüfter Sorgen machen, die ja wie gesagt recht laut werden können. Aber Artic-Cooling hat sich ja vor allem im Lüfter-/Kühler-Bereich einen hervorragenden Ruf erworben. D.h. die sollten eigentlich in der Lage sein auch leise 80er bauen zu können.
Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens ein PCIe-Stromstecker dabei ist, aber der Hinweis "SLI/CF kompatibel" lässt eigentlich darauf hoffen. 
(Selbst die Angaben auf der Arctic-Cooling Website sind ziemlich mau...)

Gehäuse und Kühler gehen ja nach wie vor ok. Das Gehäuse ist 18,5 cm breit, der Kühler etwas über 10cm hoch, d.h. es sollte eigentlich passen. (Bei den übergroßen Scythe-Kühlern wird es manchmal ganz schön eng im Gehäuse *g*)
Leider gibt es auf der Svythe-Website ausgerechnet für den Katana 3 noch keine Mainboard-Kompatibilitätsliste. (Nicht immer passt jeder Kühler auf jedes Mainboard, manchmal sind Transistoren oder ähnliches im Weg), aber wenn es tatsächlich nicht passen sollte, musst Du zur Not nochmal umtauschen. Hast ja min. 14 Tage dafür Zeit.

Bei den 4 Grafikkarten würde ich die 4870 rauswerfen, da es sich um das Power-Color-Modell mit dem ziemlich unangenehm lauten Kühlsystem handelt. Findest Du eine 4870 eines anderen Herstellers zu einem ähnlichen Preis, spricht aber nix dagegen.

Bei den anderen 3 hast du freie Auswahl. 
Die 4890 und die GTX 260 von Edel-Grafikkarten werden beide einen *merkbaren * Geschwindigkeitsvorteil haben, den man aber vermutlich auch nicht völlig überbewerten sollte. Im direkten Vergleich der beiden, würde ich vermutlich wegen der Kombination von geringerer Lautstärke, geringerer Hitzeentwicklung und gleichzeitig mehr Leistung zur 260 von Edel-Grafikkarten greifen.
(Aber da bin ich auch nicht objektiv, weil ich das Shop-Konzept von denen so mag. ^^)

Der goldene Mittelweg wäre aber die zuletzt vorgeschlagene GTX 260 mit 216 Steamprozessoren von Palit. Genau für das gesparte Geld eine super Grafikkarte kriegen, besser geht es ja eigentlich nicht.

Viel Spaß beim Entscheiden. (Und kaufen, zusammenbauen etc.)


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Joa, das mit der GTX260+ von Palit scheint ein recht gutes Angebot  zu sein...

Ich habe grade noch mal einen Tipp bekommen, dass ich auch ein Mainboard mit 770 statt 790 Chipsatz nehmen könnte, würde noch mal 25-30€ sparen. Wenn ich das Geld dann in eine GTX275 von Palit investiere, wäre das auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2009)

die GTX275 von Palit gibts hier grad im Sonderangebot. zack-zack.eu. Allerdings nur noch bis 24 Uhr und solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## Furumaru (31. Juli 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a418882.html


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2009)

Mit Versand ist zack-zack noch immer billiger. Zudem hätte ich lieber Gewährleistung bei Alternate.de was sehr unproblematisch ist als bei irgendeinem Händler, den ich nicht kenne


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm, jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob sich das auch lohnt. Wenn man sich mal die Benchmarks anschaut, bringt die 275 immer so um die 5FPS mehr als die 260.

Und außerdem will ich glaube ich doch nicht das Mainboard mit 770er-Chipsatz, weil das keinen 1600er-RAM unterstützt.


----------



## Stonefish (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade mal auf der Website von Gigabyte beide Boards mit 770 bzw. 790FX Chipsatz verglichen. (Wie gesagt Compuland überschlägt sich nicht gerade mit Angaben und wenn dann sind sie sogar widersprüchlich. Bei dem 770er ist sogar noch von DDR2 Speicher die Rede...)

Demzufolge unterstützen sie beide Deinen DDR3 Speicher mit 1666 Mhz.
Auch sonst sind sie ziemlich ähnlich, Unterschiede wären:

- Das 790FX Board hat zwei PCIe 16x Slots, wäre als für das CF-Experiment gerüstet (Das 770 hat "nur" einen)
- Das 790FX hat zwei Gigabit LAN-Anschlüsse, das 770 nur einen
- Der Soundchip des 790FX ist besser, wäre wichtig, wenn Du keine seperate Soundkarte hast
- Beim 790FX gibts 10 SATA Ports, beim 770 nur 6, darüber hinaus hat das 790FX zwei externe SATAII Anschlüsse, was interessant wird, wenn man eine Externe Festplatte mit diesem Anschlusstyp hat / zu kaufen plant.
- Der Vollständigkeit halber: Das 790FX-Board ist genau 3,4 cm länger als das 770er (DAS war jetzt wichtig )

Auch wenn Dich gerade die Sparwut gepackt hat, würde ich zum Board mit 790FX Chipsatz greifen. Falls es Dich wirklich mal überkommt und Du meinst CF ausprobieren zu müssen, kannst Du das mit dem Teil immerhin auch. Außerdem ist der 770er Chipsatz eher für Mainboards der Einsteigerklasse entworfen worden, was wir hier aber bauen ist ein Rechner der Oberklasse ... ganz harmonisch wäre das dann nicht. Weiterhin meine ich gerade gelesen zu haben, dass der 770er Chipsatz schon älter ist, was der Zukunftssicherheit nicht ganz entgegen kommt. Letztendlich würde ich auch (Wenn ich Chef von Gigabyte wäre) eher den BIOS-Support bei meinen Boards mit kleineren Einsteiger-Chipsätzen einstellen, als bei meinen Oberklasse-Mainboards.

Zur Graka:
Die GTX 275 ist vom Konzept her identisch mit der 4890.
Die 4890 ist quasi eine technische Neuauflage der 4870, die GTX 275 die der GTX 260. Im direkten Vergleich liegen beide wieder gleichauf. Da die 4890 von PowerColor, die ich auf Seite 3 (unten) verlinkt habe, billiger war, würde ich eher zu ihr greifen. (Ne ATI Karte auf einem AMD-System wirkt einfach runder. Außerdem kannst Du da von einem besseren Support ausgehen was Treiber angeht, da es sich ja eigentlich um dieselbe Firma handelt, haben die ja auch ein Interesse daran auftretende Probleme schnell zu eliminieren. Nvidia dagegen ist ein direkter Konkurrent ... könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sich da mit dem ein oder anderen Treiberupdate mal etwas mehr Zeit lässt. *g*)

Außerdem kannst Du dann in 2 Jahren, wenn die 4890 irgendwo bei 80 Euro liegt zumindest spaßeshalber mal an CF rumexperimentieren. 

Wenn es unbedingt Nvidia sein soll: Die GTX 260 von Edel-Grafikkarten ist sogar in einigen Bereichen etwas höher getaktet als die GTX 275 und war dennoch billiger. Wäre als auch noch nicht ganz aus dem Rennen.

Schlussendlich sind die Unterscheide zwischen den hier diskutierten Modellen der GTX 275, 4890 und der übertakteten GTX 260 alle nicht mehr so groß, sowohl leistungs- als auch preistechnisch...

Zur Not kannst Du ja nach Farbe oder Motiv des Aufklebers auf dem Kühlkörper entscheiden ... dein Gehäuse hat immerhin nen Seitenfenster. 
(Den letzten Satz bitte nicht ganz so ernst nehmen...)


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2009)

Die nicht unterstützten DDR3-1600 liegen nicht am Chipsatz sondern vielmehr am Speichercontroller des Phenom II bei dem nur bis DDR3-1333 als kompatibler Ram gelistet ist. Ob es am Ende doch klappt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Das Mainboard habe ich mir auch noch mal genauer angeschaut und finde es jetzt auch nicht so doll.
Dann leiste ich mir gerne die 30€ mehr und bekomme dafür ein vernünftiges Mainboard, besseren Sound, 2xLAN usw. sieht man doch gerne.
Das mit dem Speicher wurde mir jetzt auch schon gesagt, dann kann ich den 1600er von hardwareversand.de wohl knicken und bei dem 1333er von compuland.de bleiben.

Mit der Grafikkarte war ich grade hart am Überlegen und habe beschlossen, dass die 275 ihren Mehrpreis nicht wert ist (40€ mehr für ~5FPS mehr, nein danke).
Die 4890er sind alle so laut, wenn Palit eine hergestellt hätte würde ich zugreifen, aber das ist ja leider nicht der Fall.
Eigentlich tendiere ich jetzt zur 260, hast du irgendwo Informationen zur Lautstärke der 4890 von PowerColor gefunden?

EDIT:
Ach nee, das hast du ja schon mal gepostet 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...dia_geforce_gtx_275/24/#abschnitt_lautstaerke
Unter Volllast direkt im Gehäuse gemessen:
PowerColor 4890: 57 dB
GTX 260: 51 dB
Hmm, ich müsse jetzt mal messen was mein derzeitiger Rechner so macht um einen Vergleichswert zu haben...

EDIT2:
In diesem Benchmark sprechen sie von 43-44dBA bei Volllast, was schon deutlich sympathischer aussieht, sagen aber trotzdem "it does make this a more noisy product, roughly as noisy as the reference cooler".
Die gleiche Website gibt der Palit 260 41dBA, was gar nicht so viel leiser wäre, aber sagen "that's slightly hearable, but not at all annoying. It's pretty okay actually".
(Ich weiß, dass dB eine logarithmische Einheit ist, aber trotzdem finde ich den Unterschied zwischen 41 und 44 nicht so groß, da sich die Lautstärke ja nur bei 10 Dezibel mehr verdoppelt.)


----------



## Stonefish (1. August 2009)

Die Geräuschentwicklung von Hardwarekomponenten und vor allem die Angaben, die Hersteller und Tester dazu machen, sind immer sehr schwer einzuschätzen.

Fakt ist, dass Du alle hier zuletzt diskutierten Grafikkarten (4870, 4890, GTX 260, GTX 275) *hören* wirst. Alle diese Modelle sind einfach zu leistungsfähig, als dass man ohne eine sehr schnell schaufelnden Lüfter auskäme, der die Karte mehr oder weniger lautstark vorm Hitzetod bewahrt.

Was unklar ist, inwiefern Du persönlich die Geräuschentwicklung der ein oder anderen Karte empfinden wirst. Wirklich befriedigend klären kannst Du das erst, wenn die Karte vor Deiner Nase loslegt. 

Auf Angaben in Tests solltest Du Dich nur verlassen, wenn konkret angegeben ist, was und in welcher Entfernung gemessen wurde. Im Falle des Computerbase-Tests wurde das *Gesamtsystem* in einem Abstand von *15cm* zur Graka gemessen. (Bei den dubiosen Angaben auf allen möglichen "Silent" Lüftern, die man so im Laden kaufen kann, hab ich so dass Gefühl, die Hersteller positionieren das Messgerät gerne mal 2 Räume weiter...)  
D.h. bei diesen Testwerten kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass wenn der Rechner unter Deinem Schreibtisch steht, keine 40-50 dB mehr an Deinem Ohr ankommen werden, sondern deutlich weniger.
(Ich würde mal subjektiv einschätzen, dass ich meinen Rechner als doppelt so laut empfinde, wenn ich auf 15cm rangehe, als wenn ich in einer normalen Arbeitsposition sitze, allerdings habe ich auch einen sehr lauten Rechner.)

Gestützt auf den Computerbase-Test kann man wohl Lautstärke-technisch folgendes Ranking aufmachen: Im Idle-Betrieb gibt es zwischen den Kandidaten kaum nennenswerte Unterschiede, während hingegen unter Volllast die 4890 die lauteste ist, während sich 4870, GTX 260 und 275 wieder nicht viel nehmen. Zwischen den dreien und der 4890 von PowerColor liegen dann angeblich 15% - die Frage wäre, ob man diesen Unterschied signifikant hören wird.
Ich und meine subjektive Meinung denken, wenn Du die 4890 als störend empfindest, wird Dir eine Standard GTX 260 oder 275 vermutlich auch nicht wirklich besser gefallen. Eine Alternative wäre dann nur noch die Edel-Grafikkarten-Variante (Nein, ich bekomme kein Geld von denen für Schleichwerbung ^^) oder der Gang in einer tiefere Leistungsklasse.

Letztendlich wird aber nur ausprobieren helfen. Du kannst ja mal die Hardwarekonfiguration Deines alten Systems posten, vielleicht kann man da irgendwelche groben Rückschlüsse auf Deine gegenwärtige "Lärmbelästigung" ziehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. August 2009)

Was man aus dem Test eindeutig ablesen kann ist, dass die ATI Karten zwar im idle generell leiser sind aber sie das unter Last deutlich umdreht und der Unterschied dort erheblich größer ist. Mutige können auch an der Lüftersteuerung drehen und somit die GTX-Karten leiser machen. Denn 50\°C im idle sind in Ordnung. Da kann man den Ohren zur Liebe auch 60\°C drauß machen.


----------



## Stonefish (1. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt schon - der Unterschied unter Volllast ist bei der 4890 schon ziemlich deutlich. Wenn man da kein ordentliches Soundsystem oder wenigstens Kopfhörer aufhat während man anspruchvolle Games wie z.B. Crysis spielt, kann einem der Spaß vermutlich vergehen. Die Erfahrungen von Raubkopierer bestätigen das ja und seine XFX 4890 war laut dem Test nicht soviel lauter als die Power Color Variante. 

Vermutlich wäre die GTX 260 mit 216 Steamprozessoren von Palit oder eine 4870 mit Standard-Kühler (Also nicht von PowerColor) der beste Kompromiß aus Lautstärke, Leistung und Preis. Erstere entwickelt nicht ganz so viel Hitze, zweitere wäre auf dem geplanten Board dem CF-Experiment gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Bei Preis und Leistung wirds kaum Unterschiede geben.


----------



## multimolti (1. August 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde einfach bei der 260 von Palit bleiben, die finde ich mit ihren 2 Lüftern ganz nett und sie ist damit vielleicht auch privaten Übertaktungs-Experimenten gewappnet.

Aber mal zu meinem System und dessen Lautstärke-Entwicklung:
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 540 3.20GHz Processor
Lüfter: Arctic Cooling AC-ALP-7P Alpine 7 Pro Socket 775 CPU Cooler
Netzteil: Codegen 400 Watt PS12V-400W Super Quiet ATX Power Supply
Case: _noname_
Mainboard: ECS P4M900T-M2
RAM: 2x Aeneon 1GB DDR2-800 PC2-6400 CL5 AET760UD00-25DB97X
Grafik: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP (onboard)
Festplatte 1: WDC WD740GD-00FLA1 ATA Device 74GB "Raptor"
Festplatte 1 Lüfter: Irgend so ein blaues Ding, fragt mich nicht, ist auf jeden Fall extrem leiste oder läuft gar nicht.
Festplatte 2: SAMSUNG HD401LJ ATA Device 400GB
Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LP20 ATA Device
Case-Lüfter: _keine_

Habe jetzt einfach mal alles angegeben, obwohl euch das meiste wahrscheinlich nicht interessiert...

Das (meiner Meinung nach) Lauteste an dem Rechner ist die Samsung Festplatte, die war bis vor 3 Tagen in meiner Externen, da ich mir aber jetzt 1000GB bestellt habe, war sie frei (und wird in meinen neuen Rechner kommen). Die Lüfter sind alle super ruhig, auch unter Volllast, was noch lauter als die Samsung-Festplatte ist (und das nervt auch ein bisschen) ist die Raptor, wenn sie etwas liest/schreibt. Die macht zwar keine so Geräusche wie die Samsung (Rotation), sondern macht so ein "krrrr" während sie den Leser bewegt oder so...

Ein Grafikkarte habe ich gar nicht drin, und zwar nicht aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sondern weil das Mainboard kaputt ist.
Habe den Rechner so wie er jetzt ist (bis auf die Samsung HDD) bei eBay für 100€ gekauft, ist dafür eine echt gute Sache finde ich. Nur eben das Problem, dass PCIe-Grafikkarten nicht gehen NERVT ZIEMLICH. Daher muss jetzt mal ein neuer Rechner her.

Noch was: Momentan ist das Gehäuse dauerhaft offen, weil ich eben öfters rumschraube, aber beim neuen Rechner wird's schon geschlossen sein.


----------



## Stonefish (2. August 2009)

Gut, vom Lärmpegel her wird es für Dich mit Hinblick auf Deinen alten Rechner wohl doch eine etwas größere Umstellung werden. Ohne Grafikkarte und mit einem ziemlich leisen CPU-Lüfter sind bei Dir die beiden Haupt-Lärmquellen zur Zeit ja nicht mal wirklich existent. 

Von daher bist Du mit der GTX 260 von Palit wohl gut beraten.
(Oder vielleicht doch die "GSPE 600" bzw. 630 - Version der GTX 260 auf Basis des Palit-Designs von Edel-Grafikkarten mit noch weniger Lärm und etwas mehr Leistung?
Nene, war nur Spaß. ^^)

Wenn Dir die Raptor so auf die Nerven geht, kannste ja überlegen, ob Du sie nicht vielleicht bei ebay verkaufst. 74GB sind ja heutzutage echt nicht mehr die Welt und schnell für kleines Geld durch ne neue Platte wieder ersetzt, die dann leiser ist und vielleicht sogar mehr Platz und nen SATA II Anschluss bietet, wie Deine andere Platte und Dein neues Mainboard.


----------



## multimolti (2. August 2009)

Nee, in den Rechner investier ich keinen Cent mehr, die 1000GB Externe und 400GB Interne für den neuen Rechner müssen reichen, die Kiste wird hier noch zum Surfen und so rumstehen... da reichen 74GB vollkommen.
Ich finde diese edel-grafikkarte.de-Sache ja schon irgendwie spannend, habe grade noch mal durchgeklickt, aber jetzt eine Frage:
Wofür steht PE, GSE, GSPE? Google sagt mir _"See results for: grapefruit seed extract"_, aber ich glaube, das ist nicht gemeint 

EDIT:
Ich habe noch mal bei den Edel-Grafikkarten vorbei geschaut, die, die sich für mich am Besten eignet, wäre wahrscheinlich die GTX 260 "Performance Edition" 680 (Palit / Gainward - Design), und die kostet auch kaum mehr, dafür aber +7€ Porto. Lohnt sich da der Performance-Zugewinn? An sich unterscheidet die sich nicht von der Palit bei compuland, und die kann ich auch selber übertakten (dann ist aber wahrscheinlich Garantie weg).


----------



## Stonefish (2. August 2009)

PE - *P*erformance *E*dition  (Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf Leistungszugewinn durch Übertaktung, zwar wurde meist trotzdem an Spannung + Lüftersteuerung rumgeschraubt, so dass die Karte leiser ist, manchmal ist der Leistungszuwachs aber so groß, dass die Karte trotz dieser Maßnahmen lauter als eine Standard-Version ist)

GSE - *G*reen *S*ilent *E*dition  (Spannung und Lüfterdrehzahl wurden deutlich reduziert, so dass die Karte leiser und stromsparender läuft als eine Standard-Version)

GSPE - *G*reen *S*ilent *P*erformance *E*dition (Die berühmte eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die Karten sind leiser und stromsparender als die Standard-Varianten und bringen trotzdem mehr Leistung. Natürlich meist nicht soviel mehr Leistung wie die größte entsprechende Performance Edition.)

Die Edel-Grafikkarten Palit 260 unterscheidet sich schon etwas.
(GPU +55 Mhz übertaktet, Speicher +160 Mhz, Shadertakt +70 Mhz)
Der Leistungszuwachs ist jetzt nicht gigantisch, aber dem geringen Aufpreis angemessen. Laut deren Angaben ist die Karte trotz des Leistungszuwachses leiser und stromsparender als das Original, von daher eigentlich eher eine GSPE. 
Die Angaben über den Leistungszugewinn beziehen sich auf den Vergleich zur Standard Version von Palit, die allerdings auch schon etwas übertaktet ist. Die absoluten Standard-Werte der GTX 260 sind:

GPU: 576 Mhz (Palit: 625 / PE 680: 680)
Shader: 1296 Mhz (Palit: 1348 / PE 680: 1420)
Speicher: 1100 Mhz (2x ... manche Hersteller geben deswegen auch gleich 2200 Mhz an, was der Sache nicht ganz gerecht wird.) (Palit: 1100 / PE 680: 1160)

Neben dem Vorteil, dass Du eine übertaktete Graka *mit* Garantie bekommst, hast Du auch die Sicherheit eine Karte ohne "Heat-Bug" zu bekommen. Das ist zwar nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dennoch kommt es bei eingen GTX 260 vor, dass auf Grund eines Fehlers, der Lüfter nach dem Vollast-Betrieb nicht mehr runter tourt, die Karte also auch im Idle-Betrieb tierisch laut bleibt. Dann hilft nur noch eine Reklamation beim Hersteller.
Edel-Grafikkarten testet sowas vorher und verwendet solche Karten mit diesem Fehler erst gar nicht. Wie gesagt, das kommt jetzt nicht so oft vor, aber in jedem Hardware-Forum findet man meist ein paar Unglücksraben mit diesem Problem.


----------



## multimolti (2. August 2009)

Hmm, naja gut, von mir aus dann eine von den Edel-Grafikkarten (deine Schleichwerbung hat Erfolg gezeigt^^)...

Ich poste dann noch mal hier die Konfiguration, die ich mir wohl morgen Mittag (versandkostenfrei) bestellen werde:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX, 162,96€

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X 5200MT/s AM3 ATX, 101,02€

RAM: 2x2048MB Kit A-Data 1333MHz CL7, 68,51€

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Raidmax Tornado (Black), 39,42 Euro

Netzteil: ATX Artic Cooling Arctic Fusion 550 500W ATX 2.2 Retail, 49,05€

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana, 20,30€

Grafikkarte: GTX 260 "Performance Edition" 680 (Palit / Gainward - Design), 139,00€ (+7€ Versand)

Gesamtpreis (ohne Graka): 441.26€ (+0€ Versand)
Gesamtpreis (mit Graka): 580,26€ (+7€ Versand)

Habe den RAM wieder auf 1333 zurückgesetzt, da 1600 ja (ohne OC) nicht unterstützt wird...
Damit habe ich für unter 600€ ein sehr gutes System, denke ich.

EDIT: 
Noch mal eine Frage zum Case: Auf dem Bild bei compuland sieht das sehr schön schwarz aus, wenn man danach googlet findet man aber fast nur welche mit buntem Rand. Ich will aber keins mit gelbem/grünem Rand!!


----------



## Stonefish (2. August 2009)

Glückwunsch zur Zusammenstellung, werd ich direkt neidisch. 

Keine Angst das Gehäuse wird schwarz sein, das bei Google sind andere Farbvarianten, aber bei Compuland steht "black" und daher wird's schwarz sein.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Glückwunsch zur Zusammenstellung, werd ich direkt neidisch.



Das geht mir ähnlich ... ich habe meine Komponenten, die diesen recht ähnlich sind vor einem Monat gekauft und der kostet nun gut 70€ weniger. Aber das ist normal also was solls *g*


----------



## multimolti (2. August 2009)

Das ist mit den meisten PC-Sachen so 
Okay, Soundsysteme, Headsets, Mäuse, ... verlieren nicht so schnell an Wert, aber die innere Hardware ist nach ein paar Monaten nur noch die Hälfte wert.


----------



## multimolti (3. August 2009)

Soo, hab den jetzt bestellt, gemeinerweise sind alle Sachen außer dem Kühler übers Wochenende 1-2€ teurer geworden, der Kühler dafür 2€ günstiger. Damit hat das Gesamtsystem 8€ mehr gekostet, aber was solls. Ihr hört mehr, wenn ich den PC habe.


----------



## Stonefish (3. August 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Ihr hört mehr, wenn ich den PC habe.



Na das will ich aber auch schwer hoffen!
Ich erwarte eine detaillierte Schilderung vom ersten minutenlangen Anstarren der schicken neuen Hardware, über das ein oder andere Gefühl der Verzweiflung, weil beim Einbauen vielleicht was nicht passen will, bis hin zum euphorischen Aufschreien beim ersten Mal Crysis auf FullHD und max. Details zocken. 

Ich wünsch schon mal viel Spaß und ne möglichst kurze Lieferzeit.


----------



## multimolti (3. August 2009)

Jaja =) wird schon kommen


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2009)

Bau die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall ein nachdem du alles andere eingebaut und angeschlossen hast. Wenn du Glück hast hat dein Gehäuse einen herrausnehmbaren Festplattenkäfig den du eben herrausnehmen kannst und so die Karte einfacher einbauen kannst.


----------



## multimolti (4. August 2009)

Hmm, wo du mich grad an die Festplatte erinnerst... ich hatte noch nie einen Rechner, wo ich die Festplatte an beiden Seiten anschrauben konnte  Auf der linken Seite geht's immer, aber auf der rechten (also der, an der das Mainboard ist), ist, wenn man den Gehäusedeckel entfernt, immer noch so ein hässliches Metallstück mit 2 kleinen Ritzen, durch die man Schraube und Schraubenzieher durchstecken soll, und dann es am besten noch schaffen, die Schraube in das kleine Loch  zu fädeln, ohne dass sie wegrutscht -.- 
Ich hoffe, das ist bei dem Case besser...


----------



## Stonefish (4. August 2009)

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass beim Gehäuse solche Schienen dabei sind, die man nur an alle Laufwerke ranklickt, so dass man die dann nur noch reinzuschieben braucht, dann brauchst Du gar nicht schrauben ... außer am Netzteil.


----------



## multimolti (4. August 2009)

Hmm ja, das hoffe ich auch...

Jetzt noch mal eine ganz andere Sache:
Ich habe hier furchtbar viele Rechner rumstehen, die so vor 2-3 Jahren ganz in Ordnung waren, um bei mir im LAN zu zocken, mittlerweile aber nicht nur recht alt sind, sondern vor allem kaputt gehen, sodass ich sie ca. jede 2. Woche aufschrauben, auseinanderbauen, Komponenten wechseln, und beten muss, dass sie danach wieder gehen.
Das geht mir richtig auf den Sack, und vorallem, wenn ich jetzt meinen neuen Rechner hab und endlich mal schöne Spiele spielen kann, aber niemand mitspielt, dann ist das auch langweilig.
*Also kommt hier der Masterplan:*

Gammel-Rechner die hier rumstehen entsorgen und jeden Cent dafür rauskriegen, der rauszukriegen ist
Neuen Rechner für 260€ kaufen, habe da schon mal was gebastelt...
Dann wäre ich den Schrott los und habe wenigstens 2 Rechner, mit denen etwas anzufangen ist.

*Hier der neue Rechner für 260€, bei dem ist Netzteil und Gehäuse und so glaube ich ziemlich egal, soll nur günstig sein und funktionieren:*
*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon64 X2 6000 AM2"tray" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2, 58,26 €
*Mainboard:* MSI K9N6PGM-V, Sockel AM2, NVIDIA MCP61, mATX, PCIe, 36,99 €
*Kühler:* XilencePower CPU-Kühler AM2/939/754, 4,83 €
*RAM:* 2048MB DDR2 Elixir PC6400/800, CL6, 18,23 €
*Gehäuse:* Jet Delta mit 420W-Netzteil, 34,67 €
*Grafikkarte:* Palit Geforce 9600GT Smart, 1024MB DDR2, PCI-Express, 65,17 €
*Festplatte:* Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 160GB, SATA II (HDT721016SLA380), 34,27 €
*Laufwerk:* Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz, 12,80 €
------------------------------
*Gesamtpreis:* 265,22 €

Das ist jetzt nur mal eine Beispielkonfiguration, etwas in dieser Richtung sollte es sein. Das Laufwerk könnte man auch weglassen, davon habe ich hier noch genug rumfahren, und IDE sollte ja auch gehen.

*Hier die alten Rechner:*
Nr 1:

AMD Athlon XP 2400+, 2GHz
ASRock K759X mit AGP
1GB DDR PC2700
Radeon 9200 SE
ExcelStor J680 80GB
Noname Netzteil 420W
LG DVD-RAM Brenner
Sony CD Brenner
Nr 2:

AMD Athlon XP, 2000 MHz (15 x 133) 2400+
ASRock K7S41GX (2 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
2x512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Geforce 6600GT
ExcelStor Technology J360 (60 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
LITE-ON LTR-52327S (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
IDE DVD-ROM 16X (16x DVD-ROM)
Noname 350W Netzteil
Nr 3:

AMD Athlon 1800+
Elitegroup Mainboard (hat anscheinend Probleme mit Festplatten, die werden während der WIN-Installation immer rausgeschmissen )
Geforce 5200
2x515MB DDR RAM
Noname 350W Netzteil
DVD Laufwerk
Den letzten Rechner kann man glaube ich gleich wegschmeißen, mit den anderen beiden ließe sich vielleicht noch was machen. Wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht wirklich.

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch einen Haufen Zeug, der aber wahrscheinlich eher für Antiquitäten-Sammler als für PC-Benutzer gedacht ist...

2 CRT-Monitore 17" mit max. 1600x1200
PS2-Tastaturen en masse
Diverse RAM-Riegel, von 64MB bis 512MB, die schnellsten aber höchstens DDR
AGP-Grafikkarten, z.B. ELSA GLADIAC (Geforce 4) 64MB, noch eine GLADIAC mit 32MB, eine Geforce 4, ...
Century Concept 4 Channel PCI Sound
Sound Blaster Live! von Creative Labs
2 DVD Laufwerke
diverse Festplatten bis 20GB
Disketten-Laufwerke
Netzteile bis 350W
PCIe Geforce 6600GT 128MB
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man den Kram (außer vielleicht die roten Sachen) loswird, ohne dafür noch zahlen zu müssen 

Aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee^^

EDIT:
Hier habe ich einen Rechner gefunden, der ziemlich einem von meinen entspricht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Prozessor-AMD...4147eddd13&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182
Bisher wurden 2,86€ geboten  Nicht sonderlich vielversprechend...


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2009)

Zufälligerweise bin ich sowas wie ein Antiquitätensammler. Wir sammeln alte Rechner, bereiten sie auf und verschiffen sie nach Tansania wo sie in einer Computerschule eingesetzt werden. So ist praktisch alles was noch läuft zu gebrauchen und wir nehmen gerne Spenden entgegen.

Hier findet man über Google einige Dokumente, die die bisherige Arbeit in einem gewissen Rahmen darstellen. Die Internetpräsenz ist inzwischen in der Mache 

http://tinyurl.com/lt42ba


----------



## multimolti (4. August 2009)

Ich kann dir gerne einiges von diesem Kram hier umsonst geben, aber habe nicht grade Lust, dafür Porto zu zahlen. Wenn es einen Weg gibt, das irgendwo in der Nähe von Hamburg abzuliefern, dann von mir aus.


----------



## Stonefish (5. August 2009)

Also ich finde Deine Idee mit dem Verkaufen alter Hardware um von dem Erlös einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen gut. Doch solltest Du dabei besser unbedingt auf die Reihenfolge achten: Sieh erstmal zu, was Du alles verkaufst bekommst und wie viel Geld dann zur Verfügung steht.

Ich finde nämlich das Einstellen von ebay-Artikel immer ziemlich mühsam, jedenfalls, wenn man es so macht, dass die Artikel dann auch attraktiv wirken. (Schnell eine Zeile unformatiert auf weißem Hintergrund hingeklatscht, Startgebot und -zeit festgelegt, geht natürlich schnell, führt aber zu relativ wenig Geboten.)
Wenn Du Dir da erst die "Belohnung" in Form des neuen Rechners kaufst und erst dann versuchst das ganze mit den Teilen gegenzufinanzieren, liegt Deine alte Hardware vielleicht auch noch im nächsten Jahr so rum wie jetzt.

Was darüber hinaus ganz wichtig ist: Stelle die Teile, die vermutlich noch was abwerfen alle einzeln ein. Nichts von der Hardware, die Du aufgelistet hast, ist wirklich noch attraktiv oder gar leistungsfähig, aber für die ein oder andere Einzelsache gibt es schon noch Zielgruppen. Will man sich z.B. nen leisen Wohnzimmer- oder Arbeits-PC zusammen stellen, der nicht mal in die Nähe moderner 3D-Spiele kommt, kann man durchaus mit der FX 5200 oder Radeon 9200 noch gut beraten sein. (Mit den beiden 6600GTs sowieso)
Die Athlon XPs sind meines Wissen bei OC-Experimenten recht beliebt, jedensfall bekommt man sie mit Luftkühlung ganz gut hochgetaktet und gerade der ein oder andere Neuling in diesem Bereich kauft sich vielleicht bei ebay eine dieser CPUs für 10-15 Euro gebraucht um zu "üben". 
Bei den Netzteilen hat vielleicht jemand Interesse, dem an seinen alten PC gerade eines durchgeknallt ist, da vielleicht aber der betreffende PC auch nicht mehr der jüngste ist und einfach nur noch mal zum Laufen gebracht werden soll, tut es eben oft auch ein gebrauchtes 10 Euro Netzteil bei ebay. DDR 1 RAM und IDE Festplatten können Leute immer gebrauchen, die ihrem alten Rechner nochmal notdürftig Leben einhauchen wollen ohne dabei viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen.

Was alle diese potentiellen Käufer aber eint ist, dass die wenigsten von Ihnen einen ganzen Rechner zu diesem Zweck ersteigern würden. Diese Leute wollen ja gerade so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Die Zahl derer, die tatsächlich komplette alte Rechner kaufen ist dann allerdings schon verschwindend klein und daher wird Deine Hardware als Komplettsystem wohl immer für weit weniger weggehen, als es die Einzelkomponenten jede für sich würden.

Einstellen würde ich also auf jeden Fall:

Die Athlon XPs (ca. 10-15 EUR pro Stück)
Die DDR 1 RAM Riegel, 512 und 1 GB Module wird man noch ganz gut los (10-20 EUR pro Stück)
Die Grafikkarten (Für die 5200 und 9200 werden es nicht mehr als 10 Euro werden, die 6600GTs könnten an nem guten Tag schon fast je 20 EUR bringen.)
Das Asrock Mainboard von Nr. 2 (findet man häufiger bei ebay)
Die Festplatten (Wird aber wohl kaum mehr als 10 Euro pro Stück ... Festplatten sind einfach zu billig geworden und daher schon fast nicht mehr gewinnbringend einzustellen, wenn sie so alt sind.)
Die Netzteile sind auch einen Versuch wert. (Prognosen wage ich aber nicht.)

Die optischen Laufwerke würde ich fast behalten. Selbst neue SATA-Geräte lesen bei DVD meist nur 16x und bei CD-ROMs nur 52x. Kannst Du also ruhig in den neuen Rechner einbauen und wenn was kaputt geht, weils zu alt ist, haste gleich Ersatz da. 

Wenn Du alles gut präsentierst (Nicht nur einen Satz schreiben, Leistungsmerkmale ausführlich aufzählen, betonen, dass alles einwandfrei läuft, vielleicht mehr als nur ein Bild dazu tun, mit ansprechender Schrift- und Hintergrundfarbe arbeiten, in jeder Auktion auf passende Hardware in Deinen anderen übrigen Auktionen hinweisen und vor allem die Angebotszeit sinnvoll planen ... d.h. nicht in der Woche nachts um 02:00 Uhr, oder Sonntag Morgen um 07:30 Uhr ablaufen lassen, sondern Fr./Sa. gegen 19/20 Uhr. Auch das Beilegen und Abfotografieren der alten Originalverpackung kann, sofern noch vorhanden, wahre Wunder bewirken, schon allein, weil man dann in der Artikelbezeichnung "(OVP)" dazuschreiben kann, was die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht.) dann kannst Du vielleicht zwischen 150-170 EUR aus den Einzelteilen rausholen.

In jedem Fall, wirst Du auf einen neuen Rechner, der für ne LAN mit aktuellen Spiele-Titeln fertig wird, noch ein bißchen was drauflegen müssen. Die vorgeschlagenen 260 EUR sind da schon das untere Ende der Preisspanne. Du solltest also vielleicht auch überlegen, ob Dir das ein Rechner, der die meiste Zeit vermutlich ungenutzt sein wird, wert ist.

EDIT:

Ach ja ... zu Deiner Rechnerzusammenstellung:
Schau doch mal, ob Du einen günstigen Athlon X2 7750 findest. Leistungsmäßig ist der zwar bei Spielen kaum schneller, basiert aber schon auf der K10 Architektur und nicht mehr auf der K8. D.h. eigentlich ist das ein Phenom II, bei dem 2 Kerne abgeschaltet wurden und der daher nicht mehr "Phenom" heißen darf. Dennoch bringen die beiden moderneren Kerne in einigen aktuelleren Anwedungen mehr Leistung und verbrauchen dazu noch weniger Strom bei geringerer Hitzeentwicklung. (Das wäre wiederum interessant, wenn man nicht so viel Geld in die Kühlung investieren kann/will.)

Den gibt es z.B. bei K&M Elektronik schon ab 52 Euro.
http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=367472&Ref=129&gp=8052&fd=508436

Ist sogar eine Black Edition, also Dank frei wählbarem Multiplikator leicht bzw. überhaupt zu übertakten und es gibt sogar Anleitungen im Netz, wie man die abgeschalteten Kerne wieder aktiviert, falls Dich mal völlig die Bastellaune überkommt. (Aber Vorsicht, oft gibt es auch einen Grund wieso sie abgeschaltet wurden.)

Und bei der Graka:
Pack lieber noch 15 Euro drauf und mach eine 4770 daraus. Denn wie wir vor 4 Seiten oder so schon mal geklärt haben ist sie der absolute Preis-Leistungs-Kracher und wäre für das geplante System daher die erste Wahl. Von ASRock habe ich sogar für 35 Euro ein CF-Board gesehen. D.h. da könnte man später eventuell für kleines Geld noch eine zweite 4770 dazustecken. Bei dieser Karte scheint das auch echt was zu bringen, guckst Du hier:

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/ATi-Radeon-HD-4770-Crossfire,testberichte-240326.html

Netzteil und Gehäuse find ich natürlich blöd, aber bei diesen Preisen kann ich keine schönere Alternative fürs gleiche Geld anbieten.


----------



## multimolti (5. August 2009)

Wieder mal eine schöne und lange Antwort, danke dafür =)

Das man bei eBay auf vieles achten muss, weiß ich, habe da schon des öfteren selber verkauft und manchmal erstaunliche Preise erzielt (nicht so wie meine Eltern, die 4 Winterreifen, alle nur ein Jahr gefahren, für insgesamt 1,50€ vertickt haben )...

Woran ich jetzt zuerst gedacht hätte, bevor ich die Einzelteile bei eBay verticke:
Ich mache dem Rechner Nr. 2 mit Monitor, Tastatur und Maus ein Komplett-Set, was ich hier lokal versuche, an den Mann zu bringen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Leute gibt, die gerne einen vernünftigen Rechner für Internet/Office brauchen, aber keine Lust haben, bei Media Markt 700€ dafür hinzulegen. Wenn ich dass dann für 170-200€ anbiete, könnte sich jemand finden.
Rechner 1 und 3 kann ich sowieso nicht als "komplett" verkaufen, da die Gehäuse... etwas mitgenommen sind. Da würde jeder zurückschrecken 

Ansonsten wird der Kram wahrscheinlich auf eBay vertickt, so 10-15€ für eine Komponente sind doch ganz nett.

Ich habe die Rechner-Zusammenstellung von gestern auch direkt nach dem Posten noch mal überarbeitet, eben mit dem 7750, da der vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis der Beste zu sein scheint:

AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition" AM2+, 55,81 € 
MSI K9N6PGM-V, Sockel AM2, NVIDIA MCP61, mATX, PCIe, 36,99 € 
2048MB DDR2 Elixir PC6400/800, CL6, 18,23 € 
Jet Delta mit 420W-Netzteil, 34,67 € 
Palit Geforce 9600GT Smart, 1024MB DDR2, PCI-Express, 65,17 € 
Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 160GB, SATA II (HDT721016SLA380), 34,27 € 
Summe:	245,14 € 

Die Festplatte könnte man notfalls auch weglassen und dann eine der alten IDE-Platten hier nehmen. Eine 4770 finde ich hier für 79,51 €, also 14,34€ teurer als die 9600, wenn man die Festplatte rauslässt, wird das Gesamtsystem damit noch ca. 20€ günstiger.


----------



## Stonefish (5. August 2009)

Hm, also doch keine 4770 ja? 
Für 15 Euro mehr eine Karte bekommen zu können, die sogar die 9800 GTX+ schlägt, welche wiederum ja selbst deutlich vor der 9600GT liegt, ist eine Überlegung wert. 

Wenn Du Rechner Nr. 2 wirklich als Komplettsystem für 200 Euro lokal verkauft bekommst, kannst Du Dir ja auch überlegen, ob Du von den anderen Sachen nicht doch was für dieses Hilfsprojekt von Raubkopierer spendest. Ich find das ist ne gute Sache und wenns am Versand für das eine Paket hapert (Mehr als eines sollte es ja nicht sein, wenn Du keine Gehäuse und Monitore dazu tust.), dann ersetz ich Dir den, so quasi als indirekte Spende. 

@ Raubkopierer: Kann man Euch sonst noch irgendwie helfen? Ich wünschte sowas gäbe es in meiner Nähe! Da könnte man dann seine hardware-technische Bastelleidenschaft auch noch mit was Nützlichem verbinden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. August 2009)

Portos würde ich in einem gewissen Maße sogar mit tragen ... Das einzige was wir nicht brauchen sind Gehäuse. Davon haben wir bei weitem Genug atm. Und Monitore brauchen wir auch nicht so nötig und sie treiben nur die Portokosten unnötig hoch. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mir ne PMmit eurer Adresse schicken wenn ihr ein Paket fertig habt und ich schick euch entsprechend ein PDF mit einer Paketmarke.


----------



## multimolti (5. August 2009)

@Stonefish:
Doch, die 4770 ist die Überlegung schon wert, dann würde nur vllt. die SATA-Festplatte einer IDE weichen müssen, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm.

Ich werde versuchen, das Komplettsystem zu verticken und vielleicht mit der 6600GT und ein paar RAMs die 230-250€ zusammen zu kratzen, den Rest kann ich gerne Tansania spenden. Mehr davon erfahrt ihr später...

Jetzt erst mal zu dem 600€-PC:
Case gestern verschickt, heute da, Innereien heute da, also kann ich damit rechnen, dass sie morgen/übermorgen ankommen. Das ist schon mal eine schön schnelle Lieferzeit (für Vorkasse), hatte eigentlich nicht vor Samstag/Montag damit gerechnet.
Edel-Grafikkarten hat ebenfalls Zahlunseingang gemeldet, jedoch mit Notiz:


> Aufgrund unserer derzeitigen hohen Auftragslast kann sich der Versand leicht verzögern.


Ich hoffe, die kommt trotzdem demnächst, sonst sitze ich hier mit einem super tollen Rechner ohne Grafikkarte =) (könnte temporär die 6600GT reinstecken, falls es mich wirklich stark jucken sollte, den jetzt anzuschalten...)

Und weil Stonefish ja meinen Enthusiasmus sehen wollte, im Anhang ein Foto vom Case, was wirklich schwarz und nicht grün/rot/gelb ist...^^


----------



## Stonefish (6. August 2009)

Hab ja gesagt, dass das Case schwarz ist. ^^

Aber Danke für das Bild, sieht sehr nett aus.
Bei Edel-Grafikkarten muss man allerdings etwas Geduld aufbringen, die nehmen sich halt jede Graka einzeln per Hand vor (bleibt ja nicht aus) und da die auch nicht den riesen Mitarbeiterstab beschäftigen, gibt es da schon mal ne längere Wartezeit. (Bei meiner GTX 260 waren es fast 1 1/2 Wochen.)

Du könntest den PC also ruhig schon mal mit einer 6600 GT testen - sofern es keine AGP-Karte ist. 
Fall dann schon irgendwas nicht passt oder funktioniert, kannst Du die Wartezeit ja auch noch sinnvoll mit Umtauschaktionen füllen. (v.a. den CPU-Kühler solltest du wenigstens schon mal grob übers ins Case geschraubte Mainboard halten um zu sehen ob da noch genug Luft zum Seitenteil ist. (Hab meinen Kühler 3 Mal gewechselt bis es passte und das obwohl ich schon nen Big-Tower habe.)

Wie Raubkopierer ja auch schon sinnvoller weise empfohlen hat, sollte die Graka sowieso als letztes rein, denn wenn sie erstmal drin ist kommst Du nur noch schwer an was anderes ran. Ist wirklich ein ziemlich großes Teil.


----------



## multimolti (6. August 2009)

Anderthalb Wochen? Das hättest du früher sagen können, dann hätte ich die Graka schon mal im vorraus bestellt -.-


----------



## multimolti (6. August 2009)

Hardware auch da =) Nur Graka  fehlt noch, ich hoffe die kommt bald, es juckt mir schon in den Fingern... aber ich glaube, ich baue den nicht auf, falls es die PCIe 6600GT war, die von meinem jetzigen PC das Mainboard geschrottet hat... bin mir nicht so ganz sicher mit der...


----------



## multimolti (6. August 2009)

Mist, jetzt hab ich glatt das Foto vergessen..


----------



## multimolti (6. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist es gut, dass die Grafikkarte noch nicht da ist, daher komme ich nicht in die Verlegenheit, das System zu starten 

Ein paar Unsicherheiten habe ich da schon noch, und außerdem ist das momentan ein furchtbarer Kabelsalat, vielleicht war dsa mit dem Fenster die falsche Entscheidung  Da sieht jeder, wie chaotisch das ist^^ werde versuchen, mit ein paar Kabelbindern das ganze etwas in Ordnung zu bringen.

Hier die Probleme/Fragen:


Mainboard kann Dual Channel, d.h. man sollte die 2 RAM-Riegel auch so einbauen, dass jeder auf einem Channel läuft. Habe hier 2 Farben, hellblau und weiß, jeder Riegel in eine Farbe? Oder beide in eine? [dualchannel_ram.jpg]
CPU-Lüfter kann ich in beide Richtungen montieren, macht diese Richtung Sinn? Andersrum könnte er den RAM blockieren, aber das macht ja vllt nicht so viel. Sorum sind die beiden Lüfter nahe beieinander, weiß nicht ob das so  toll ist. [cpu_fan.jpg]
Noch mal Lüfter: Nach oben zum Fenster hat der kaum Platz, aber da der so schräg ist, dürfe das nicht viel machen, oder?
Frontaudio-Kabel ist leider ca. 2cm zu kurz um ins Mainboard zu passen  Ich könnte, anstatt es unten rauszuführen, auch in der Mitte machen, dann ginge es quer durch's Case, würde aber reichen... [frontaudio.jpg]
Das Mainboard hat noch einen 2x8 Eingang für ATX Power oder so [atx_01.jpg]... vom Netzteil kommt aber nur ein 2x2, der auf die rechte Seite passen würde [atx_02.jpg]... geht das so überhaupt? Oder brauche ich ein anderes Netzteil?
Das Mainboard hat 6xSATA II in hellblau und 2xGSATA in lila. Außerdem war ein Ding für einen PCI-Slot dabei, was 2xeSATA nach außen leitet. Soll ich die innen in SATA oder GSATA stecken?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stonefish (7. August 2009)

Danke noch mal für die Bilder, bin schon so neidisch, dass ich gleich vorbeikomme und es selbst aufbaue. 

Also Kabel-Verlegen ist ne Kunst, gerade bei einsehbaren Gehäusen. Nahezu unsichtbar verlegte Kabel haben aber nicht nur einen ästhetisch ansprechenden Effekt, sondern können auch zur besseren Kühlung beitragen. (Direkterer Luftstrom, keine Verwirbelung.)
Viel Spaß beim Austüffeln einer hübschen Lösung. Kabelbinder wirken tatsächlich wahre Wunder. Es gibt auch solche Plastikteile, die haben auf einer (flachen) Seite ne doppelseitige Klebefläche und auf der anderen eine kleine Öse. So kann man die gerade mit Kabelbinder zusammengefassten Kabel auch noch am Gehäuse festzurren, was wiederum verhindert, dass die Kabel irgendwo unhübsch rumhängen.
(Vielleicht war bei Deinem Gehäuse sowas ja dabei bzw. klebt schon irgendwo drin?.

Zu den restlichen Fragen:

1. Jede Farbe repräsentiert einen Kanal. Willst Du beide nutzen (Dual Channel) kommt jeweils in hellblau und in weiß je ein Riegel. 

2. CPU Lüfter würde ich, sofern möglich einmal, um 180° drehen. So wie er jetzt montiert ist, bläst er Luft in Richtung Gehäusefront, was suboptimal ist. Der Lüfter in der Gehäusefront saugt ja Luft rein, diese soll angereichert durch frisch eingesaugte Luft aus dem Seitenteil Mainboard, CPU & Co. kühlen und daraufhin, aufgeheizt wie sie dann ist, durch den Lüfter in der Hinterseite ausgeblasen werden. Zur Zeit wirkt Dein CPU Lüfter diesem Luftstrom aber entgegen, weil er die frische Luft wieder zurück zur Front bläst, während er sebst kaum frische Luft zum Kühlen nutzen kann, denn der Lüfter "hinter" ihm saugt ja nix frisches rein sondern bläst nur aus. Eine Alternative wäre noch ihn um 45° zu drehen, so dass der Lüfter zum Gehäuseboden und der Kühlkörper zum Netzteil zeigt. Da das Netzteil auch Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert, entstünde auch hier ein Luftstrom. Die erstere Variante ist aber deutlich vorzuziehen und außerdem lassen sich nur die wenigsten Kühler im Sinne der 2. Variante montieren.

3. "Nicht viel" Platz zum Seitenfenster ist nicht schlimm, solange Du den Deckel zu kriegst. 
(Unmittelbar berühren sollten sich Plastik-Seitenfenster und Kühlkörper vielleicht auch nicht. Letzterer kann je nach Kühlleistung ganz schön warm werden und wer weiß wo die Schmelztemperatur des Seitenfensters liegt.)

4. Das mit dem Frontaudio-Anschluss ist echt blöd ... sowas merkt man auch erst, wenn man beim Aufbauen ist. Also entweder du hängst es quer rüber, das sieht zwar nich schön aus, aber solange es keine Kühlkörper (Graka, CPU, Mainboard, RAM) berührt sollte das gehen oder Du verzichtest drauf und krabbelst fürs kurzfristige Anschließen von Headset & Co. hinters Gehäuse. Boxen sind ja eigentlich eh immer hinter dran oder?

5. Zu den Mainboard-Stromanschlüssen. Eigentlich sollte auf dem 2x4 (eigentlich 2x 2x2 ^^) 12 V Anschluss ein Warnaufkleber 4 der 8 Pins verdecken. War bei Dir keiner drauf? Also Du kannst Dein Netzteil bedenkenlos verwenden, erst wenn Du planst Deine CPU mittels Wasserkühlung auf über 5 Ghz zu übertakten und parallel noch 2 4870X2 Grafikarten im Quad-Crossfire Modus betreibst, sollten wir uns noch mal sprechen. (Denn dann müssten in diesen 2x4 Anschluss zwei dieser 2x2 12 V Stromanschlüsse für zusätzliche Stromversorgung des Mainboards rein, von denen Du einen fotografiert hast.)

Du schließt Dein Netzteil, dass aber nur einen 2x10 Pin und zwei 2x2 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat aber wie folgt an. Der 2x10 Pin und *einer* der 2x2 Pin Anschlüsse werden zusammengesteckt (sind sie in den meisten Fällen schon) und kommen dann als 2x12 bzw. 24 Pin Anschluss in den entsprechenden 24 Pin Anschluss "rechts" neben den (weißen) RAM-Bänken, "oberhalb" von IDE & Floppy Anschluss. Der verbleibene 12 V 2x2 Pin Stromanschluss in die *"oberen"* 4 Pins des 2x4 Stromanschlusses, der Dich vor Rätsel gestellt hat. (Quasi links oben von der CPU aus gesehen.)
Meine tollen Richtungsangaben beruhren auf der Annahme, dass das Mainboard eingebaut ist und das Gehäuse mit dem Boden zuerst zu Deinen Füßen liegt. 

6. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was GSATA überhaupt ist. Ein kurzes Googlen ergab, dass GSATA II und SATA II verschiedene SATA II-Controller, anderer Hersteller ansteuern. Während SATA II intern angebunden ist, läuft GSATA II über einen PCIe 1x Anschluss. Geschwindigkeit ist wohl annährend gleich, aber beim Aufbau eines RAID Systems soll es ne Rolle spielen. Falls das für Dich in Frage kommt, solltest Du noch jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt, ansonsten sollte meiner Ansicht nach der Anschluss aller SATA Komponenten an die hellblauen SATA II Ports kein Problem darstellen. (Auch die externen Ports.)

So, Fotos von der verpackten Hardware und von der leichten Frustration bei nicht sofort passenden Teilen hatten wir jetzt. Fehlt noch die fotografisch festgehaltene Euphorie beim ersten Mal Crysis zocken. 

Tur mir leid, dass ich zu Edel-Grafikkarten keine Lieferangabe gemacht habe, ich dachte das wäre damals bei mir nen Einzelfall gewesen. (Die waren damals auf einen neuen Server umgezogen und daher hing das gesamte Verkaufsabwicklungssystem nen paar Tage untätig in der Luft)
Daher hielt ich die Lieferzeitangaben bei Deiner Graka dieses Mal für realistisch.


----------



## multimolti (8. August 2009)

Mit den Kabeln setze ich mich grade noch ein mal auseinander...


Ein Blick ins Manual hilft, dem ist leider nicht so  Foto angehängt. [dualchannel.jpg]

Der Kühler geht nur sorum oder um 180° dran, habe ihn dann mal um 180° gedreht. War ein bisschen aufwändig, beim ausbauen ist die CPU mitgekommen, vielleicht habe ich es mit der Kühlpaste etwas übertrieben, die wollte auf keinen Fall weg vom Kühler  Habe mit so viel Kraft wie ich mich getraut habe versucht die CPU abzubekommen, ging aber gar nicht, dafür konnte man sie so an der Kühlfläche entlang glitschen lassen. Also musste ich die CPU komplett seitwärts runterschieben  Aber hat funktioniert.
Dafür passt das mit der Seitenwand jetzt gar nicht mehr, musste den 80mm-Lüfter daran abbauen, damit die Wand noch draufpasst. Aber da die beiden großen Lüfter noch da sind, ist das nicht so schlimm denke ich.
Da die ganze Seitenwand nur durch den Lüfter zusammen gehalten wurde, ist einiges auseinander gefallen, als ich den abgebaut habe. Musste improvisieren und ein paar abgeschnittene Dübel als Gegenstück verwenden, um die Schrauben wieder reinzudrehen, hält aber bombenfest  [seitenwand.jpg]

Okay

Habe den jetzt mal anders gelegt, ist okay, nicht so toll, aber auch nicht schlimm.

Ich hänge ein Foto an, wie die Stromanschlüsse jetzt alle sind. [mainboardstrom.jpg]

Gut, habe die schon alle an die SATA drangemacht, dann ignorier ich die GSATA einfach. RAID habe ich bisher nicht vor, zu benutzen. Auch hier hätte ein Blick ins Manual geholfen  [gsata.jpg]



Den Kabelsalat habe ich größtenteils behoben, sieht jetzt gar nicht so schlecht aus. [kabelordnung.jpg]

Und ich hoffe, dass die Graka am Montag dann kommt...


----------



## Stonefish (9. August 2009)

Ja, der ein oder andere Blick in die Anleitung kann hilfreich sein ... nichts anderes was Grundlage meiner Antworten. 

Beim Dual-Channel Modus habe ich mich aber beim Lesen derselben vertan. Du hast Recht, beide Deiner Riegel kommen in Bänke derselben Farbe, nicht pro Farbe ein Riegel. Habe mich irgendwie durch die "3" in "DDR3" bei der Bezeichnung der Rambänke vertan und Nr. 2 für Nr. 3 gehalten. Naja egal. 

Das mit dem Seitenlüfter ist schade, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Der nachteilige Effekt des gegen den Luftstrom blasenden CPU-Lüfters ist wohl größer, als der Nutzen einen zusätzlichen Belüftung von außen. Oder Du tauschst den Kühler nochmal um. Der Scythe Shuriken und der Andi Samurai Master sind ebenfalls super und dafür gleich nicht ganz so hoch. (Aber Dein Bedarf am Kühleraus- und umbau ist wohl gedeckt, hm?)

Stromanschlüsse sehen gut aus, genau so meinte ich es.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass die Bilder in der Anleitung rein representativ sind und nicht das richtige Board zeigen. Sie demonstrieren praktisch nur wie man die Module richtig einsetzt und es wäre ein unnötiger Aufwand diese Fotos für jedes Board zu machen. So hält man sich an das Schemata, dann im Manual der Website mit seinem überein stimmt.

Es handelt sich bei dem Board wohl um eine Variante, die größtmögliche Kompatibilität zu allen ATX-Standards herstellt. So wird dieser zusätzliche 8-Pin Anschluss beim ATX EPS Standard verwendet, der erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme ermöglicht. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass du es mit deinem Netzteil betreiben kannst. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du seinen 2*2 Pin so anschließt wie es im Bild zu sehen ist, da sie unteren Kontakte (Pins 1, 2, 5 und 6) für den 2*4 Pin Anschluss gedacht sind.

Edit: Zum Platz am Seitenfenster: Ich bin froh, dass mein Gehäuse kein solches besitzt, da ich mir vor einigen Tagen einen großen Zalmann Kühler zugelegt habe. In der Produjtbeschreibung stand zwar, dass er groß und für einige Gehäuse evtl. nicht passend ist aber ich dachte nicht, dass sie es so meinten. Also musst ich meine Gehäusewand mit einigen gezielten Hammerschlägen um 5mm modifizieren


----------



## multimolti (9. August 2009)

Hmm, Hammerschläge wären bei dem Plexiglas-Fenster wohl nicht so angebracht  Und jetzt fehlt zwar der Lüfter an der Seite, dafür ist der CPU Lüfter fast direkt vor dem Gitter, wo eig. der Seitenwandlüfter war, kann sich also von selber die Luft von außen holen...

Gut, dass die Anschlüsse jetzt passen, und die Bilder im Manual entsprechen ziemlich genau meinem Mainboard denke ich. Die Anschlüsse waren eigentlich alle an Ort und Stelle, wo sie sein sollen.

Den Lüfter behalte ich jetzt einfach, echt keine Lust mehr das Ding umzutauschen.

Jetzt wird gespannt auf die Grafikkarte gewartet und darauf, ob der Rechner dann auch wirklich hochfährt =)


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2009)

Ich meinte die Fotos ... und nicht die Schemata.


----------



## Stonefish (9. August 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> .Also musst ich meine Gehäusewand mit einigen gezielten Hammerschlägen um 5mm modifizieren



Das nenne ich dann mal Extrem-Modding. :suspekt:

Ich war allerdings auch schon mal kurz davor zum selben Mittel zu greifen. 
Also ich mir vor zwei Jahren meinen Rechner zusammengebastelt habe, wollte irgendwie auch kein CPU-Kühler passen. Der erste stieß mit Transistoren auf dem Mainboard zusammen, der zweite kollidierte ebenso wie bei multimolti mit dem Seitenlüfter. (War allerdings auch nicht wirklich überraschend bei 250mm Lüftern ^^).
Da hab ich angesichts der akuten Unlust zur 3. Umtauschaktion auch aufs Seitenteil eingedroschen. 

Bei mir hat dann erst der große Zalman Lüfter (CNPS 9700 NT) überhaupt gepasst.

Ich drücke dann mal die Daumen beim ersten Hochfahren.


----------



## multimolti (10. August 2009)

... langsam könnte die Grafikkarte mal kommen, finde ich. Schicken die eine Versandbestätigung? Wenn ja, dann haben sie's noch nicht losgeschickt.


----------



## multimolti (11. August 2009)

Das Warten wird ein Ende haben!



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wird DHL übergeben und sollte in
> Kürze bei Ihnen eintreffen.


----------



## multimolti (11. August 2009)

Soo, was sagt ihr denn zu meinem Komplett-PC Verkauf? Irgendwelche Verbesserungs-Vorschläge, bevor ich den Zettel aufhänge?
http://lennart-moltrecht.com/download/pdf/komplettpc.pdf


----------



## Stonefish (11. August 2009)

Mal vorausgesetzt die Graka kommt morgen wären es 8 Werktage Lieferzeit. Ist nich unbedingt schön, aber ich hab auch schon schlimmeres erlebt. 

Der Verkaufszettel wirkt optisch erstmal ziemlich ansprechend, Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich keine. Bin mal gespannt ob Du ihn zu Deinen Preisvorstellungen verkauft bekommst. Wert ist er die 200 Euro zwar, aber ob ihn deswegen gleich jemand zu diesem Preis kauft? Wird spannend. 
(Das alte Gehäuse sieht dem neuen ja von der Seite ziemlich ähnlich. )

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine Modifikation des Preises aus psychologischen Gründen Sinn machen würde. Also sowas wie 195, oder 190 Euro, damit keine "böse" 2 mehr vorne steht. ^^


----------



## multimolti (12. August 2009)

195€ wären auch denkbar... aber so etwas um den Dreh rum erhoffe ich mir schon, habe schließlich viel Arbeit rein gesteckt
PC komplett auseinander gebaut, alle Komponenten gereinigt (vor allem das Fenster), erst mal vorne diese Klappe wieder eingebaut (war abgebrochen), die ganzen Kratzer im schwarzen Lack alle einzeln mit Edding raus-gemarkert, alle Kabel neu verlegt und auch mit Kabelbindern geordnet, die LEDs wieder eingebaut, ...
Monitor, Tastatur und Maus haben auch eine Grundreinigung bekommen, dann musste ich Windows neu installieren, alles einrichten, ... und den Zettel schreiben, dafür die Infos besorgen... allein für den Aufwand habe ich das Geld verdient!

Aber ob's jemand kauft ist wirklich eine andere Sache -.-

Ich hoffe fieberhaft, dass die Graka nachher gegen 2 hier vorbeigebracht wird...!

Noch mal zu anderen Verkäufen:
Habe gesehen, dass SD-RAM (PC-133) auf eBay recht gut weggeht, für 512MB werden da schon 20€ gezahlt. 512 habe ich nicht, aber vielleicht ist ein 256er dabei, und mindesten 4 128er. Der restliche Kram bringt alles kein Geld, aber einen Monitor werde ich wahrscheinlich für 30€ an einen Freund los.


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> ... habe schließlich viel Arbeit rein gesteckt
> PC komplett auseinander gebaut, alle Komponenten gereinigt (vor allem das Fenster), erst mal vorne diese Klappe wieder eingebaut (war abgebrochen), die ganzen Kratzer im schwarzen Lack alle einzeln mit Edding raus-gemarkert, alle Kabel neu verlegt und auch mit Kabelbindern geordnet, die LEDs wieder eingebaut, ...
> Monitor, Tastatur und Maus haben auch eine Grundreinigung bekommen, dann musste ich Windows neu installieren, alles einrichten, ... und den Zettel schreiben, dafür die Infos besorgen... allein für den Aufwand habe ich das Geld verdient!



Hey, dann hab ich doch nen Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Schreib auf den Verkaufszettel mit rauf, dass Windows + Office frisch installiert und fertig eingerichtet sind, der Rechner grundgereingt und instand gesetzt ist (Das mit der abgebrochenen Klappe würde ich weglassen ^^) und das alle Funktionen überprüft wurden und einwandfrei laufen.

Das zeigt, dass da jemand mit Ahnung von der Materie etwas verkauft und nicht igendjemand, der seinen 6 Jahre alten, zugemüllten und vermutlich halb defekten Rechner loswerden will.


----------



## ZodiacXP (12. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Also sowas wie 195, oder 190 Euro, damit keine "böse" 2 mehr vorne steht. ^^





multimolti hat gesagt.:


> 195€ wären auch denkbar... aber so etwas um den Dreh rum erhoffe ich mir schon



Bei VHB nutzt man keine psychologische Preisfindung. Ok, schon aber im umgekehrten Sinn. 200 dran schreiben ist schon super. Man wird immer herunter gehandelt und einigt man sich auf 190 so hört sich das schon um einiges weniger an.
Du solltest ca. 50 EUR mehr verlangen als du haben willst und VHB deutlicher machen, dann kommen nur Käufer die es ernst meinen auf dich zu und du lässt dich auf die 50 EUR weniger ein, dann freuen die sich noch 

Marketing rockt! Da manipuliert man so schön


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt schon. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass ich mir nicht sicher sei, ob das hier überhaupt Sinn macht. War nur eine Überlegung. 

Die Frage wäre jetzt, ob sich bei 250 VB überhaupt noch Interessenten melden?


----------



## ZodiacXP (12. August 2009)

Wenn die 50 EUR drauf sind kannst wieder 249 daraus machen, schreibst noch "Preis mit Bildschirm" oder ähnliches damit sich das toll anhört. Was auch fehlt ist sowas wie "2 Jahre Garantie", kleinen Stern hinter, der unten ganz klein noch sagt "vom Hersteller".

Für einen PC würde ich mir nicht so eine Arbeit machen. Oder willst du gleich mehrere verkaufen?

btw: Ich bezweifle, dass man die Markensymbole ohne weiteres drucken darf.


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die 50 EUR drauf sind kannst wieder 249 daraus machen.



Wie inkonsequent, erst psychologische Preisfindung verwerfen und dann selbst anwenden. 

Ist die Grafikkarte denn nu endlich da?


----------



## ZodiacXP (12. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Wie inkonsequent, erst psychologische Preisfindung verwerfen und dann selbst anwenden.



Langsam mit dem Urteilen. _Wenn_ die 50 EUR drauf sind, dann spricht nichts dagegen. Ich formuliere es nochmal anders: 49 EUR mehr anschreiben als man will.


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

Ich habe Deine Motivation schon verstanden, nachvollzogen und für gut befunden. Wollte mich nur lustig machen.


----------



## multimolti (12. August 2009)

Nee, die Graka ist nicht da, sonst hätte ich das  gepostet. Ich glaube, ich mache 195€ ohne Verhandlungsbasis... naja mal sehen.
Ich werde den Text noch mal verbessern und die Sachen einbauen, die ihr gesagt habt...


----------



## multimolti (13. August 2009)

Die dreckige Grafikkarte ist immer noch nicht da...


----------



## Stonefish (14. August 2009)

Hm, lass mich raten: Ich hätte Dich besser nicht zum Kauf bei Edel-Grafikkarten überreden sollen? 

Aber die kommt bestimmt heute. Positiv denken. ^^


----------



## multimolti (14. August 2009)

Wenn nicht, dann raste ich richtig aus und muss die LAN, die ich für Samstag organisiert habe, absagen GRRR... aber noch war die Post ja nicht da...

EDIT:
Jetzt wirds spannend, das Postauto ist schon in der Nebenstraße...

EDIT2:
2 Häuse vor unserem...

EDIT3:
Jaaaa =)

Okay, gab einige größere Komplikationen.... die Grafikkarte ist ja VERDAMMT GROß!!

Das Case musste erst mal beschnitten werden, bevor die reinpasste, aber jez steckt alles drin. Versuche grade, Windows 7 zu installieren, eben hat's irgendwie abgespackt, aber man wird sehen... gibt's irgendwas, was ich noch konfigurieren muss? Im BIOS?

Im Anhang ein Bild der Schande, die ich dem neuen Case angetan habe 

EDIT:
BÄÄÄM der PC läuft^^

Crysis Warhead mit 1080p und "Gamer" Settings läuft perfekt =) Windows 7 Performance Rating gibt mir überall 7.3, beim RAM 7.5, nur bei der Festplatte 5.6... aber das ist mir egal.

Benchmarks und Temperaturwerte kommen irgendwann, jetzt muss ich erst mal zocken


----------



## anfängerregnäfna (14. August 2009)

Habe eine ati radeon hd 4870
Leistet gute Dienste.


----------



## Furumaru (14. August 2009)

anfängerregnäfna hat gesagt.:


> Habe eine ati radeon hd 4870
> Leistet gute Dienste.



Gut zu wissen aber irgendwie sinnlos hier am Ende des Threads nachdem schon alles gelaufen ist.


----------



## multimolti (14. August 2009)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, dann aber doch nicht geschrieben...


----------



## Stonefish (15. August 2009)

Also Ende gut alles gut? 

Dem Gehäuse ist es aber ganz schön an den Kragen gegangen, hm? Erst die abgesägten Dübel im Seitenfenster, dann der markante Einschnitt in den Laufwerkkäfig ... was nicht passt wird passend gemacht, was? ^^
(Ich bin da glaub ich eher der Umtausch-Typ.)

Bezüglich des BIOS - schau mal zur Sicherheit nach, ob für den RAM die richtige Taktrate eingestellt wurde. Bei den letzten 3 Rechnern, die ich gebaut habe, musste ich die immer von Hand anpassen, weil die automatische Konfiguration irgendwie jedes Mal die kleinst-mögliche Taktfrequenz genommen hat. War jedes mal nen anderes Board und immer anderer Speicher, dennoch immer dasselbe "Problem".
Ansonsten musste ich im BIOS bisher nur was ändern, wenn es tatsächlich nen Problem gab ... oder ich am CPU Multiplikator rumgespielt habe. 

Ich hoffe Du bist mit Deinem "Neuen" zufrieden und kannst die LAN genießen.


----------



## multimolti (15. August 2009)

Hmm, LAN wird verschoben, weil am Wochenende alle weg sind, aber egal, zock ich halt alleine 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel davon auf die Übertaktung der Graka zu schieben ist, aber ich bin erstaunt von ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Crysis wirklich auf 1080p und High läuft... und alle Spiele, die ich bisher gespielt hab (Red Alert 3, COD5, COD4, Crysis, NFS Undercover, Far Cry 2, Call of Juarez BIB) laufen auf höchster Grafik UND AA 2x perfekt... warum sollte da jemand eine GTX 285 oder 295 kaufen (außer, man will unbedingt AA8x haben -.-)

Noch mal eine Frage:
AMD Overdrive sagt mir immer:
"Damage caused by use of your AMD or ATI Processor outside of official AMD specifications... will void warranty."
Was sind denn die AMD specifications? Sind das meine 3.2GHz?


----------



## Stonefish (15. August 2009)

Also bei mir läuft Crysis auch in FullHD+ (1920x1200) bei 8x AA und maximalen Details flüssig. Bei 16x ruckelt es dann schon abhängig von der aktuellen Umgebung.

Habe auch "nur" eine GTX 260, obwohl die allerdings böse von Edel-Grafikkarten übertaktet wurde. Dafür ist meine restliche Hardware Deiner neuen eigentlich unterlegen - von daher sollte eigentlich auch 8xAA drin sein. Obwohl das bei diesen hohen Auflösungen sowieso schon fast unnütz ist.


----------



## multimolti (15. August 2009)

Hmm, probieren kann ich es ja mal...


----------



## multimolti (16. August 2009)

Crysis auf 1080p Very High 8xAA geht ganz gut, nur bei Explosionen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es kurz gelaggt hat. Daher ist AA jetzt auf 8x, muss auch reichen... 

Mein Fraps zeigt mir komischerweise bei einigen Spielen (GTA 4, Crysis, COD 4 + 5) keine FPS an, bei anderen (WC3, Call of Juarez BiB) schon.. weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

Und GTA 4 hat ja mal ne richtig schlechte Grafik, wenn man es mit den anderen Spielen vergleicht! Nicht mal AA geht, und außer den Licht- und Auto-Damage-Effekten ist das nicht so der Brüller...

Falls es euch interessiert:
Hier ein 3DMark Vantage Ergebnis mit CPU-Z Stats, Everest PC Info und die 3DMark PC Info... auf dem Screenshot sind Temperaturdaten direkt nach 3DMark Vantage dabei.

Und noch mal zur Lautstärke des PCs: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der sogar noch leiser ist, als der, den ich vorher hatte! Wenn beide Laufen, höre ich nur den von vorher, wenn mein Bruder seinen PC an hat, hört man sowieso nur den, und selbst die Laptops von meinen Freunden (Acer 5930 und 6930) sind lauter als der PC hier. Wie laut der beim Spielen ist weiß ich nicht, habe sowieso immer Sound an.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2009)

Ich find die Grafikeffekte bei GTA4 angemessen. Ich meine Rockstar war noch nie so groß dabei und da ist es schon ein riesiger Sprung. Allerdings finde grade ich die Schatten etwas irritierend. Sie sehen zwar nett aus aber bestehen gewissermaßen aus einzelnen Linien die recht komisch aussehen. Ich find das Modelling und die Wettereffekte auch nicht schlecht ... die Regennasse Straßen etc. pp.


----------



## multimolti (17. August 2009)

Also das Licht finde ich ganz gut, wie man immer mit den Autos Schatten der Fußgänger an die Wand wirft. Die Schatten sind teilweise aber seltsam, stimmt schon, wenn ich z.B. ne Eisenbahnbrücke über mir habe, ist der Schatten oft "zerfasert", also der Rand hat immer so ganz kleine Einschnitte, als würde er sich bei jeder 2. Pixelreihe entscheiden, den Schatten nur halb so groß zu machen... ich kann ja mal nen Screenshot posten.
Ich werde mal den Grafikmod von dem Russen versuchen, habe vergessen wie der Mod und der Typ heißen, aber es soll doch deutliche Verbesserungen bei den Schatten und Reflektionen geben.
Und obwohl ich GTA 4 auf die letzte Version geupdatet habe, gibt es manchmal bei mir Bugs, z.B. dass eine Auftragsperson sich nicht bewegt (Little Jacob nach der Mission, wo man alle Leute in einem Haus abknallen sollte... danach wollte er zurück zum Cafe, aber steckte in der Treppe fest und ich musste noch mal neu starten -.-)... vom Gameplay ist das Spiel aber ansonsten ziemlich cool.


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Jetzt habe ich doch noch mal eine Frage... habe mit Fraps geschaut wie viele FPS ich habe, erstaunlicherweise bei Crysis 1080p und Very High mit 4xAA nur 24 im offenen Gelände, hätte vom Gefühl her gesagt, dass es mehr sind. Wenn ich AA komplett ausschalte, habe ich 24-25, also kaum mehr, wenn ich AA auf 16x stelle, habe ich trotzdem noch 23FPS... ich hätte erwartet, dass 16xAA richtig enorm Leistung frisst, aber an der Framerate bemerkt man das irgendwie überhaupt nicht!

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Danke.


----------



## Stonefish (19. August 2009)

Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass Deine Grafikkarte bei diesen Einstellungsveränderungen nicht der limitierende Faktor zu sein scheint, was allerdings bei einem Spiel, das so von der Grafikkarte abhängt wie Crysis, schon beachtlich ist und enorm für die verbaute Grafikkarte spricht.

Das verwundert eigentlich noch viel mehr, wenn man bedenkt dass AA auch eine Einstellung ist, bei der die Performance vor allem durch die Grafikkarte bestimmt wird. 

Freu Dich doch einfach, dass Du selbst bei 16x AA in Crysis auf FullHD Auflösung noch fast spielbare FPS-Werte erreichst. Kann nun wirklich nicht jeder von seinem Rechner behaupten.


----------



## multimolti (19. August 2009)

Natuerlich freue ich mich, habe mich nur gewundert...


----------



## multimolti (6. November 2009)

Hmm, ich belebe noch mal das Thema wieder... Ich denke grade darüber nach, mir noch mal 4GB RAM zu kaufen. Bisher habe ich ein "2x2048MB Kit A-Data 1333MHz CL7" von Compuland drin, da gibt's den allerdings nicht mehr.
Egal wo ich suche (Geizhals, Google oder Preissuchmaschine) finde ich nirgends ein CL7 Kit, was meinem entspräche, und mein Everest zeigt auch bei den Memory Timings bei 666MHz 9-9-9-24 an. *Ist das also gar kein CL7-RAM?*

Und wenn ich jetzt noch mehr RAM dazu kaufe, *würde es viel ausmachen, wenn das welcher von einer anderen Firma wäre?* Wieder 1333MHz und 2x2GB sind klar, aber wenn ich jetzt z.B. OCZ oder Corsair kaufe, würde das doch sicher auch nicht viel Schaden?


----------

